# #26 CLOSED TREE OF LIFE BABY BLANKET WITH Saroj



## Designer1234

Welcome to this workshop. The workshop site is now open. However the class doesn't start until Sunday May 4. so the information will be posted tomorrow morning.

Sarof will be here to answer your questions and help you do the beautiful afghan.

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

*IMPORTANT* We ask that you read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

*#1-once you have posted on this topic*- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it. 
- 
*#2 PLEASE NOTE*: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

*#3- As a matter of courtesy*- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

pb]#4- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads['b]. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

#5 If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234[/b]

*#6-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members*. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

The following link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

*#7-To subscribe to this section* - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

*#8 -One of us (Managers)* will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*I now want to introduce your KP teacher Saroj*, who has kindly volunteered to help you make this beautiful baby afghan.

The information on the class will be posted either later on tonight or early tomorrow morning. Please come back here and join this workshop. Nothing to do but join in and ask questions and follow Saroj's suggestions. thanks Designer1234

*The download of the pdf of the pattern is below the picture on this post*


----------



## Saroj

Welcome everyone! I am so pleased and excited to see such an interest in this workshop. I loved doing this blanket and I am sure you all will be challenged. The pattern is not as complicated as it looks. My advice is to make a copy of the abbreviations and keep it handy. 

I have added 20 stitches to the pattern. If you prefer a smaller size (baby crib size), you can add 10 stitches to the pattern. 

You can all knit the border in seed stitch, which is k1 p1, k1 p1 ending with a k1. Knit 13 rows. if you cast on 10 additional stitches, knit 8 rows in seed stitch for border.

Welcome abroad and watch for the details tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cyndyn

Is there a gauge we should be looking for before we start the border? 
I'm using the red heart super saver.
Cyndy



Saroj said:


> Welcome everyone! I am so pleased and excited to see such an interest in this workshop. I loved doing this blanket and I am sure you all will be challenged. The pattern is not as complicated as it looks. My advice is to make a copy of the abbreviations and keep it handy.
> 
> I have added 20 stitches to the pattern. If you prefer a smaller size (baby crib size), you can add 10 stitches to the pattern.
> 
> You can all knit the border in seed stitch, which is k1 p1, k1 p1 ending with a k1. Knit 13 rows. if you cast on 10 additional stitches, knit 8 rows in seed stitch for border.
> 
> Welcome abroad and watch for the details tomorrow morning.


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> *Welcome everyone! I am so pleased and excited to see such an interest in this workshop. I loved doing this blanket and I am sure you all will be challenged. The pattern is not as complicated as it looks. My advice is to make a copy of the abbreviations and keep it handy.
> 
> I have added 20 stitches to the pattern. If you prefer a smaller size (baby crib size), you can add 10 stitches to the pattern*.
> ------------
> You can all knit the border in seed stitch, which is k1 p1, k1 p1 ending with a k1. Knit 13 rows. if you cast on 10 additional stitches, knit 8 rows in seed stitch for border.
> 
> *Cast on 157 sts (knit 13 rows in seed stitch) or cast on147 sts for baby size (knit 8 row in seed stitch)*
> 
> _sorry this line got deleted in the cut and paste from the word document last night_


----------



## Saroj

*ATTENTION EVERYONE* please make a copy of this page and keep it handy. you will need it every step of the way.

*ABBREVIATIONS*

cn = cable needle
dec = decreas(e)(s)(ing)
inc = increas(e)(s)(ing)
k = knit
k2tog = knit 2 together

p = purl
rep = repeat(s)
RS = right side
sl = slip
st(s) = stitch(es)
St st = stockinette st (knit on RS, purl on WS)

tog = together
WS = wrong side
yo = yarn over
F&b =Front and back
K1b= Knit 1 st in back loop

Knit or Purl Increase= Work into front and back of st.

Knot= K1, p1, k1, p1, k1 into 1 st, then pass 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th sts over first st.

M1= (make 1) An increase worked by lifting the horizontal thread lying between
the needles and placing it onto the left needle. Work this new stitch through the
back loop.

P1b= Purl 1 st in back loop

P2tog= Purl 2 sts together

P2sso= Pass 2 slipped sts over
Ssk (slip, slip, knit) Sl the next 2 sts as if to knit, one at a time, to the right needle;
insert the left needle into the fronts of these 2 sts and k them tog.

*STITCH EXPLANATIONS*

*Cable Stitches*
Left Purl Twist (LPT) Sl 1 st to cn and hold in front, p1, then k1 from cn.

Right Purl Twist (RPT) Sl 1 st to cn and hold in back, k1, then p1 from cn.

Left Twist (LT) Sl 1 st to cn and hold in front, k1, then k1 from cn.

Right Twist (RT) Sl 1 st to cn and hold in back, k1, then k1 from cn.

Left Cross (LC) Sl 2 sts to cn and hold in front; k2, then k2 from cn.

Right Cross (RC) Sl 2 sts to cn and hold in back; k2, then k2 from cn.

2/1 Purl Right Cross (2/1PRC) Sl 1 st to cn and hold in back; k2, then p1 from cn.

2/1 Purl Left Cross (2/1PLC) Sl 2 sts to cn and hold in front; p1, then k2 from cn.

2/2 Purl Right Cross (2/2PRC) Sl 2 sts to cn and hold in back; k2, then p2 from cn.

2/2 Purl Left Cross (2/2PLC) Sl 2 sts to cn and hold in front; p2, then k2 from cn.


----------



## Saroj

I am using size 8 needles yarn is red heart super saver 5 skeins. 

I added 20 sts  10 sts on each side for border

Cast on 157 sts 

BOTTOM BORDER K1 p1 in seed sts on 157 sts for 13 rows

Place markers on the next row K1p1 first 10 sts place marker (pm) k1 (pm) k 35 sts (pm for pattern 1) k15 st (pm) k35 st (pm for pattern II) k15 st (pm) k35 st (pm for pattern I) k1 (pm) k1p1 last 10 sts

purl the next row and start the pattern on the right side


----------



## Saroj

cjahr said:


> Suggested yarn?
> Knitting Needles size? I presume circular are necessary.


super saver red heart 6 skeins, circular 40" needles, cable needle and markers


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER HERE:

*PLEASE READ PAGE ONE - WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

*I am receiving many personal messages asking questions about the workshops that I have answered on the information post which is the very first post which explains our workshops;*. This is very time consuming as we have up to 5 workshops open at one time,and so, when you come into any of our workshops, as they are only the written word, we have explained how we work..

Also we open a link on main a week before the class opens,*where information is given by the teacher as to patterns, yarn needed etc*. If you have questions about the CLASS - please ask the teacher, not me , right here when you get into the workshop.

Our teachers will answer as soon as they are able. They are donating their time and expertise to all of you. 
PLEASE Read the teacher information from page one each day as sometimes in very rare occasions the information is up dated.

I ask you to avoid personal messaging unless you are positive your question is not answered by reading the workshop. All questions about the project must be asked of the teacher as I am not able to answer them.

Thanks so much, and I welcome you all.

This is a new experience for many of you. just remember - READ ALL THE INFORMATION- thisis one reason we trim down the posts which are not pertinent to the workshop.

Thanks very much -Designer1234


----------



## Saroj

*here is the link to the pattern if you did not print it. please print the cover at least for reference.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/1276AD.pdf

as you progress, you will be able to visually see the pattern*.


----------



## Saroj

Cyndyn said:


> Is there a gauge we should be looking for before we start the border?
> I'm using the red heart super saver.
> Cyndy


gauge is not important. it depends on your yarn. if you use the red heart super save, your finished size will be 40x50. if you want to add the length, you can add when we do a section in stockinette st.


----------



## Saroj

*BOTTOM BORDER* k1 p1 in seed sts for 13 rows

*Row 1* 
K10 stitches in seed sts K 1, 35 sts of Pattern I, 15 Stockinet st sts, 35 sts of Pattern II, 15 Stockinet st , 35 sts of Pattern I, k 1 k last 10 stitches in seed st

*Continue working Patterns I and II for 52 rows, keeping 15 stockinet st panels and the 1st and last stitch before seed stitches in knit on the right side and purl on the wrong side*

 End on WS row.

Purl 1 row. 
-------------------
*STITCH PATTERNS*

*PATTERN #I (35 sts, 52 rows)*

Rows 1, 3, 5 & 7 (RS) P 16, k 3, p 16.

Rows 2, 4, 6 & 8 K 16, p 3, k 16.

Row 9 P 15, RT, k 1, LT, p 15.

Row 10 K 14, LPT, p 3, RPT, k 14.

Row 11 P 13, RPT, p 1, k 3, p 1, LPT, p 13.

Row 12 K 12, LPT, k 2, p 3, k 2, RPT, k 12.

Row 13 P 11, RT, p 3, k 3, p 3, LT, p 11.

Row 14 K 10, LPT, p 1, k 3, p 3, k 3, p 1, RPT, k 10.

Row 15 P 9, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 3, k 3, p 3, k 1, p 1, LPT, p 9.

Row 16 K 8, LPT, k 2, p 1, k 3, p 3, k 3, p 1, k 2, RPT, k 8.

Row 17 P 7, RT, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, k 3, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, LT, p 7 *39 sts]*.

Row 18 K 6, LPT, p 1, (k 3, p 3) 3 times, k 3, p 1, RPT, k 6.

Row 19 P 5, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 3, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 3, k 3, p 3, (k 1,
yo) twice, k 1, p 3, k 1, p 1, LPT, p 5 - 43 sts.

Row 20 K 4, LPT, k 2, p 1, k 3, p 5, k 3, p 3, k 3, p 5, k 3, p 1, k 2, RPT, k 4.

Row 21 P 3, RPT, p 3, k 1, p 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 3, k 3, p 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo,
k 2, p 3, k 1, p 3, LPT, p 3 - 47 sts.

Row 22 and all subsequent WS rows Knit all knit sts and purl all purl and yo sts
as they face you.

Row 23 P 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 1, p 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3, k 3, p 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog,
p 3, k 1, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3
.
Row 25  P 3, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, k 1, p 3, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3, k 3, p 3, ssk, k 1,
k2tog, p 3, k 1, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 3.

Row 27 P 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 2,
RPT, k 1, LPT, p 2, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2,
p 3 - 51 sts.

Row 29 P 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 5, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 1, LPT,
p 5, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3.

Row 31 P 3, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, RPT, p 2, k 1, p 2, LPT,
p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3.

Row 33 P 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3, RPT, p 3, k1, p 3, LPT,
p 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3 - 43 sts.

Row 35 P 8, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 1, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, ssk, k 1,
k2tog, p 8.

Row 37 P 8, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3, (k 1, yo) twice, (k 1, p 4) twice, (k 1, yo)
twice, k 1, p 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 8.

Row 39 P 12, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 12 -

*49 sts*.

Row 41 P 12, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 12 -

*47 sts*.

Row 43 P 12, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 12 -

*45 sts*.

Row 45 P 12, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, sl 2 knitwise-k1-
p2sso, p 12 - *39 sts*
.
Row 47 P 17, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 17 - 37 sts.

Row 49 P 17, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 17 -* 35 sts.*

Row 51 Purl. Row 52 (WS) Knit.

*PATTERN II (35 sts, 52 rows)*

Row 1 (RS) P 5, RT, *p 9, RT; repeat from *; end p 6.

Row 2 K 6, p 2, *k 9, p2; repeat from *; end k 5.

Row 3 P 4, RPT, k 1, *p 8, RPT, k 1; repeat from *; end p 6.

Row 4 K 6, p 1, k 1, p 1, *k 8, p 1, k 1, p 1; repeat from *, end k 4.

Row 5
P 3, RPT, p 1, k 1, *p 7, RPT, p 1, k 1; repeat from *, end p 6.

Row 6 K 6, p 1, k 2, p 1, *k 7, p 1, k 2, p 1; repeat from *, end k 3.

Row 7 P 2, *RPT, p 2, k 1, p 6; repeat from *.

Row 8 K 6, p 1, k 3, p 1, *k 6, p 1, k 3, p 1; repeat from *, end k 2.

Row 9 P 2, *Knot, p 3, k 1, p 6; repeat from *.

Row 10 K 6, p 1, *k 10, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.

Row 11 P 6, LT, *p 9, LT; repeat from *, end p 5.

Row 12 K 5, p 2, *k 9, p 2; repeat from *, end k 6.

Row 13 P 6, k 1, LPT, *p 8, k 1, LPT; repeat from *, end p 4.

Row 14 K 4, p 1, k 1, p 1, *k 8, p 1, k 1, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.

Row 15 P 6, k 1, p 1, LPT, *p 7, k 1, p 1, LPT; repeat from *, end p 3.

Row 16 K 3, p 1, k 2, p 1, *k 7, p 1, k 2, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.

Row 17 P 6, *k 1, p 2, LPT, p 6; repeat from *, end p 2.

Row 18 K 2, *p 1, k 3, p 1, k 6; repeat from *.

Row 19 *P 6, k 1, p 3, Knot; repeat from *, end p 2.

Row 20 K 6, p 1, *k 10, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.

*Repeat rows 1-20 once and then 1-10 *

Row 51 Purl. Row 52 (WS) Knit.


----------



## Saroj

Diane D said:


> Border done !! So far so good


you are quick great - I have posted the next piece of instructions


----------



## Saroj

Cyndyn said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I use the knitters cubics and my gauge was off from the wrapper so I was concerned. Seeing it's not important I will go with what I have. Is the 40 x 50 for the full size? I purchased 6 skeins of the red heart will that be enough to make a full size? Thanks for all the help.Cyndy


yes 40x50 is full size throw. 6 skeins are more than enough.


----------



## Saroj

NJQuiet1 said:


> I have chosen to do the smaller (crib sized) version and cast on 147 stitches, as instructed. When I begin the pattern after the 8 rows of border, am I correct in thinking I will only be using a 5 seed stitch border on either end, rather than the 10 stitches indicated for the full size? Thanks, Lynn


Yes. You are right. Are you using a sports weight yarn and size 6 needles.


----------



## Designer1234

*There are now 83 students in this workshop* - please don't delete this post.


----------



## Saroj

grandmaKrc said:


> I am new to do this - workshops - do I use the lion brand pattern and add the 20 stitches or am I missing something?


Yes you add 20 stiches to the pattern for border


----------



## Saroj

Rhyselle said:


> I just finished knitting the bottom border and set the markers as described in the following:
> 
> I'm confused about the purl row. If I purl the entire row, won't that mess up the seed stitch border at the side of the blanket?
> 
> Shouldn't I knit seed stitch on the first 10 stitches to the first marker and then begin to purl? And stop purling at the last marker and pick up the seed stitch again?
> 
> Please clarify. Thank you!


The first 13 rows are seed st only.

Next row is place the marker. Row 14

Row 15 is seed Sts on the first and last 10 Sts and purl the middle Sts

Start the pattern 1 and pattern ii on row 16. Right side

Please read the pattern on page 2. first and last 10 Sts are always seed st. The in between 137 stiches will be the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

Rhyselle said:


> I just finished knitting the bottom border and set the markers as described in the following:
> 
> I'm confused about the purl row. If I purl the entire row, won't that mess up the seed stitch border at the side of the blanket?
> 
> Shouldn't I knit seed stitch on the first 10 stitches to the first marker and then begin to purl? And stop purling at the last marker and pick up the seed stitch again?
> 
> Please clarify. Thank you!


You are not purling the entire row. See quote above. K1 p1 first 10 Sts. Purl the rest of the row and again k1 p1 last 10 stitches


----------



## Saroj

Maryhm said:


> ok, I made it to row 9 of pattern II but am having a mental block on the "knot". I can't seem to find anything similar online to help me understand it better.


Knot K1, p1, k1, p1, k1 into the same st, then pass 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th sts over first st.


----------



## Saroj

Maryhm said:


> Do I keep all 5 stitches on the right needle and pass 4 stitches over the last stitch created or move all 5 stitches back to the left needle and pass the last 4 over the 1st created?


Keep all the stitches on the right needle and keep passing one by one as if you are decreasing the stiches to one. this will make the knot


----------



## Saroj

loubroy said:


> Does the 157 stitches contain the 20 extra stitches or do I add 20 to the 157?


157 includes 20 stitches for border. pattern is over 137 stitches and 20 stitches (10 on each end is for the border)


----------



## Saroj

darowil said:


> I'm in by the way. Almost finsihed the second row of the edge! Don't know how I will go time wise once it needs more attention though. Join my list of worshop WIPs I guess.


just do one row at a time. There are approx. 296 rows to completion.


----------



## Saroj

The wheeze said:


> I was up to row 7 of the border and am starting over. My stitches were loosing when going from knit to purl. I know I can do better ans second time should go faster. I did long tail cast on, do you think there is a better option? Also wondering if you slip first stitch of each row?


Change your needles go to a smaller size. I like the long tail method I always knit the first stich when I am doing the seed st. If I am doing garter st, I always slip the first st because it gives a tight edge. If I am doing stockinette st, I always knit on the knit side and purl on the purl side. I don't like mattress stitch sewing so I use these stiches in my seamless sewing.


----------



## Saroj

Carolannknits said:


> I'm in. I have a question regarding yarn and blanket size I should go with. I am using a DK yarn which the yarn band says use size us size 6 needles. I was thinking baby size, but not sure, don't want it too small.


yes knit on size 6 needle. the blanket will be a good size and will cover the crib.


----------



## Saroj

Maz said:


> Think I've finally cracked it. Had knitted six rows but it wasn't right so I started again from row 1 and this time put the markers in and double checked instructions, it looks a lot better and stitches are working out.


yes markers are very important in the beginning. once the pattern is established, you can get slacked with the markers. I am glad you are now on the right track.


----------



## Saroj

madeinparadise said:


> I have ordered Plymouth Encore Chunky, 3.5 sts/inch using size 10 needle. Do you think 40" circular will still work? I know that with chunky yarn my finished measurement will likely be closer to that listed in the pattern since it was written for a bulky yarn but that is OK with me. Working with that many stitches will get heavy which is probably why you are working with a worsted weight. LOL


Chunky should be fine with size 10 needle. it will be a little big but that is ok. I have used lion brand yarn but I don't like that it balls. super saver does not ball and stands the abuse. the more you wash the more soft it becomes. this is the reason why I use this yarn.


----------



## Saroj

madeinparadise said:


> At the top portion of the detailed instruction post you indicate to end this section with Row 52 (WS) and then Purl 1 Row. Then at the end of this post you say to Purl Row 51 (RS) then Knit Row 52 (WS) so then would we Purl Row 53 (RS)? Hope you can clarify this for me. Thanks.


row 53 is missing from the pattern. knit row 53

start pattern III on the wrong side.


----------



## Saroj

Knit 1 row and start the pattern III on the wrong side

*PATTERN III (137 sts, 22 rows)*

Row 1, 3 & 5 (WS)

K 8, *p1b, k 5; rep from * to last 3 sts, p1b, k 2.

Row 2 & 4

P 2, *k1b, p 5; rep from * to last 3 sts, p 3
.
Row 6 P 2, *(k 1, yo, k 1) in one st, p 5; rep from * to last 3 sts, p 3 - *181 sts*.

Row 7 K 8, *p 3, k 5; rep to last 5 sts, p 3, k 2.

Row 8 P 1, *p into f&b of st, (k 1, yo) 2 times, k 1, p2tog, P 2: rep from
* to last 4 sts, p 4 - *225 sts*

Row 9 K 7, *p 5, k 5; rep from * to last 8 sts, p 5, k 3.

Row 10 P 2, *p into f&b of st, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p2tog, p 2; rep from *
to last 3 sts, p 3 - *269 sts*.

Row 11 K 6, *p 7, k 5; rep from * to last 11 sts, p 7, k 4.

Row 12 P 3, *p into f&b of st, k 3, yo, k 1, yo, k 3, p2tog, p 2; rep from *
to last 2 sts, p 2 - *313 sts*
.
*NOTE: Substitute rows in Chart B for letters in Chart A.*

Row 13 *K 5, p 9; rep from * to last 5 sts, k 5.

Row 14 P 4, *p in f&b of st, ssk, k 5, k2tog, p2tog, p 2; rep from * to last st, p 1 *269 sts*
.
Row 15 K 4, *p 7, k 5; rep from * to last st, k 1.

Row 16 P 5, *p in f&b of st, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p2tog, p 2; rep from * to end -*225 sts*.

Row 17 K 3, *p 5, k 5; rep from * to last 2 sts, k 2.

Row 18 P 6, *p in f&b of st, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p2tog, p 2; rep from * to last 9 sts, p in
f&b of st, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p2tog, p 1 - *181 sts*

Row 19 K 2, *p 3, k 5; rep from * to last 3 sts, k 3.

Row 20 P 8, *sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 5; rep from * to last 5 sts, sl 2 knitwise-k1-
p2sso, p 2 - 137 sts.

Row 21 Knit.

Row 22 Purl.

*after pattern III you will knit in stockinette st for about 3" which is approximately 22 rows.

NOTE this is the place you can add or subtract rows for the length of the Blanket.*


----------



## Saroj

*CENTER* With WS facing, place marker as suggested

 K10 sts in seed stitches (pm), work 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 53 sts of Pattern V (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm), and 10 st in seed st.

*Continue working Patterns IV and V
for 78 rows, keeping 8 st panels in St st*.

*PATTERN IV* [u (26 sts, 78 rows)[/u]

Row 1
(WS) K 5, p 5, k 4, p 3, k 9.

Row 2 P 7, p2tog, knit into f&b of st, k 2, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p5 - *28 sts*
.
Row 3 K 5, p 7, k 4, p 2, k 1, p 1, k 8.

Row 4 P 6, p2tog, k 1, purl into f&b of st, k 2, p 4, k 3, yo, k 1, yo, k 3, p 5 - *30 sts*.

Row 5 K 5, p 9, k 4, p 2, k 2, p 1, k 7.

Row 6 P 5, p2tog, k 1, purl into f&b of st, p 1,
k 2, p 4, ssk, k 5, k2tog, p 5 -*28 sts.*

Row 7 K 5, p 7, k 4, p 2, k 3, p 1, k 6.

Row 8 P 4, p2tog, k 1, purl into f&b of st, p 2,
k 2, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 5 -*26 sts*.

Row 9 K 5, p 5, k 4, p 2, k 4, p 1, k 5.

Row 10 P 5, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 2, p 4, ssk, k 1,
k2tog, p 5.

Row 11 K 5, p 3, k 4, p 2, k 4, p 3, k 5.
Row 12 P 5, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, k 1, M1,
k 1, p2tog, p 2, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 5.

Row 13 K 9, p 3, k 4, p 5, k 5.

Row 14 P 5, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, k 1, knit
into f&b of st, k 1, p2tog, p 7 -*28 sts.*

Row 15 K 8, p 1, k 1, p 2, k 4, p 7, k 5.

Row 16 P 5, k 3, yo, k 1, yo, k 3, p 4, k2 , purl
into f&b of st, k 1, p2tog, p 6 - *30 sts*

.
Row 17 K 7, p 1, k 2, p 2, k 4, p 9, k 5.

Row 18 P 5, ssk, k 5, k2tog, p 4, k 2, p 1, purl
into f&b of st, k 1, p2tog, p 5 - *28 sts.*

Row 19 K 6, p 1, k 3, p 2, k 4, p 7, k 5.

Row 20 P 5, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, k 2, p 2, purl
into f&b of st, k 1, p2tog, p 4 - *26 sts*

Row 21 K 5, p 1, k 4, p 2, k 4, p 5, k 5.

Row 22 P 5, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 4, k 2, p 4, yo,
k 1, yo, p 5.

Row 23 K 5, p 3, k 4, p 2, k 4, p 3, k 5.

Row 24
P 5, sl 2 knitwise-k1-psso, p 2, p2tog,
k 1, M1, k 1, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 5.

*Repeat these 24 rows 2 more times for a total of
73 rows (including set-up row).*

Rows 74, 76 & 78 (RS) Purl.

Rows 75 & 77 Knit.

 
*PATTERN V (53 sts, 78 rows)*

Rows 1, 3 & 5 (WS) Knit.

Rows 2 & 4 Purl.

Row 6 P 16, k 1, p 7, k 1, p 28.

Row 7 K 17, p 1, k 9, p 1, k 7, p 1, k 17.

Row 8 P 18, k 2, p 5, k 1, p 8, k 1, p 18.

Row 9 K 19, p 2, k 5, p 2, k 4, p 2, k 19.

Row 10 P 20, k 3, p 3, k 2, p 3, k 2, p 20.

Row 11 K 21, p 3, k 1, p 3, k 1, p 3, k 21.

Rows 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 22, 24, 26, 28, 30, 32
(RS) P 22, k 9, p 22.

Rows 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31 (WS)
K 22, p 9, k 22.

Row 33 K 20, p 14, k 19.

Row 34 P 18, k 16, p 19.

Row 35 K 18, p 10, k 1, p 8, k 16.

Row 36 P 15, k 9, p 1, k 11, p 17.

Row 37 K 15, p 12, k 2, p 10, k 14.

Row 38 P 14, k 9, p 3, k 12, p 15.

Row 39 K 15, p 12, k 3, p 9, k 14.

Row 40[u/] P 12, 2/2PRC, k 7, p 5, k 8, 2/2PLC, p 13.

Row 41 K 13, p 2, k 2, p 7, k 7, p 6, k 2, p 2, k 12.

Row 42 P 10, 2/2PRC, p 2, k 6, p 8, k 6, p 2, 2/2PLC, p 11.

Row 43 & all remaining WS rows Knit the knit sts, and purl the purl sts as they
face you.

Row 44 P 8, 2/2PRC, p 4, k 4, 2/2PLC, p 4, 2/2PRC, k 4, p 4, 2/2PLC, p 9.

Row 46 P 7, 2/1PRC, p 5, 2/1PRC, k 2, p 2, 2/2PLC, 2/2PRC, p 2, k 2, 2/1PLC, p 5,
2/1PLC, p 8.

Row 48 P 7, k 2, p 5, 2/1PRC, p 1, 2/1PLC, p 3, RC, p 3, 2/1PRC, p 1, 2/1PLC, p 5,
k 2, p 8.

Row 50 P 6, RPT, LPT, p 3, 2/1PRC, p 3, 2/1PLC, 2/2PRC, 2/2PLC, 2/1PRC, p 3,
2/1PLC, p 3, RPT, LPT, p 7.

Row 52 P 5, RPT, p 2, k1b, p 3, k 2, p 5, LC, p 4, LC, p 5, k 2, p 3, k1b, p 2,
LPT, p 6.

Row 54 P 2, (p 2, RPT) 3 times, LPT, p 3, 2/1PRC, 2/1PLC, p 2, 2/1PRC, 2/1PLC,
p 3, RPT, (LPT, p 2) *3 times*, p 3.

Row 56 P 7, (RPT, p 2) twice, k1b, p 3, k 2, p 2, 2/1PLC, 2/1PRC, p 2, k 2, p 3, k1b,
(p 2, LPT) twice, p 8.

Row 58 P 6, (RPT, p 2) 3times, RPT, LPT, p 2, RC, p 2, RPT, (LPT, p 2) 3 times,
LPT, p 7.

Row 60 P 5, RPT, p 6, (RPT, p 2) twice, k1b, p 2, k 4, p 2, k1b, (p 2, LPT) twice,
p 6, LPT, p 6.

Row 62 P 12,( RPT, p 2) 3 times, RC, (p 2, LPT) 3 times, p 13.

Row 64 P 11, RPT, p 6, RPT, p 1, 2/2PRC, 2/2PLC, p 1, LPT, p 6, LPT, p 12.

Row 66 P 18, RPT, p 1, RPT, LPT, p 2, RPT, LPT, p 1, LPT, p 19.

Row 68 P 17, RPT, p 1, RPT, p 2, k1b, p 2, k1b, p 2, LPT, p 1, LPT, p 18.

Row 70 P 19, (RPT, p 2) twice, LPT, p 2, LPT, p 20.

Row 72 P 22, RPT, p 4, LPT, p 23.

Row 74 P 22, k1b, p 6, k1b, p 23.

Rows 75 & 77 Knit.

Rows 76 & 78 Purl.

*keeping the first and last 10 stitches in seed, work on the 137 sts - Work 3" of St st, ending with RS row.* _I knitted about 22 rows which was about 3 ½ inches_

*K10 st in seed st Work 22 rows of Pattern III end with 10 sts in seed st*

Knit 1 row.


----------



## Saroj

waya said:


> I am getting confused on previous set of directions it ends row 52 marked as wrong side,and it is to be knit.
> 
> newest instructions say row 53 (right side) is missing and we are to knit it and start pattern 3 on the wrong side.
> 
> Then above your pattern 3 directions it says again to knit 1 row and begin pattern 3 is that supposed to be the missing row 53 ??? if not ii does not leave you the correct side to start out on. please help


don't confuse your self - pattern 1 and II end on row 52. which is the row on the wrong side. Pattern III starts on the wrong side. in order to go on the wrong side again you have to work one row of knit on the right side.

I included this knit row before the pattern III so there is no confusion. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## Saroj

waya said:


> I am getting confused on previous set of directions it ends row 52 marked as wrong side,and it is to be knit.
> 
> newest instructions say row 53 (right side) is missing and we are to knit it and start pattern 3 on the wrong side.
> 
> Then above your pattern 3 directions it says again to knit 1 row and begin pattern 3 is that supposed to be the missing row 53 ??? if not ii does not leave you the correct side to start out on. please help


*here is the problem in the pattern and I did not even realize it until I checked my work and the pattern together. row 52 in the pattern says (ws) knit. you are now on the right side and the pattern III starts on the wrong side so knit one row and now you will be on the wrong side to start the pattern III*.


----------



## Saroj

waya said:


> whew, thanks thought I was slipping there for a sec. makes perfect sense now. Thanks


*you really got me thinking and comparing what I had done. I did row 51 as purl as in the pattern but changed row 52 to purl on the wrong side (pattern says knit row 52). I changed to purl why I don't know. it gave a separation to the work and looks nice. now I am on the right side and pattern III starts on the wrong side, I just knitted the right side row and started the next section. I will repost this correction for the other knitters. thank you*


----------



## Saroj

Pattern I and pattern II row 51 is purl as in the pattern. I changed row 52 on the wrong side to purl. row 53 is not in the pattern but pattern III starts on the wrong side so knit row 53. this gives a separation between the ist section and the 2nd section and really looks very nice. 

you can follow the pattern and make your decision what you like row 52 purl or knit. next row 53 knit. again keeping the border in seed stitch.


----------



## Saroj

GoldenLaugh said:


> According to pattern: Row 51 Purl.
> Row 52 (WS) Knit.


you can follow the pattern. and knit the row 52

you will be knitting the next row before starting the pattern III.

This is when the experienced knitter stops and thinks and asks questions because the pattern is not making sense.


----------



## Saroj

darowil said:


> My pattern (from the Lion Brand website) says work pattern 1 and 11 for 52 rows. End on WS row (which would be correct assuming row 1 is the RS which it looks like it is). Purl 1 row. (which I assume is the row 53 you are talking about as not being in the pattern. And this would be a RS row and looks like a purl row would suit it just as well as a knit row as the purl would move into the purls of the bottom part of pattern 111). Work 22 rows of pattern 111...
> BTW I have just finsihed the bottom border (well also the 10stiches for the first pattern row to remind that I need to change ) and now I am going to eat.


you are right. the pattern does says purl one row. well I did the opposite and purled the row 52 and knit the row 53 
I read those fine prints first time but forgot all about it this time.


----------



## Saroj

I should have posted this earlier but this the layout as per pattern.

*BOTTOM BORDER* k1 p1 in seed sts for 13 rows

Row 1

K10 stitches in seed sts K 1, 35 sts of Pattern I, 15 Stockinet st sts, 35 sts of Pattern II, 15 Stockinet st , 35 sts of Pattern I, k 1 k last 10 stitches in seed st

_Continue working Patterns I and II for 52 rows, keeping 15 stockinet st panels and the 1st and last stich before seed stitches in knit on the right side and purl on the wrong side

End on WS row[/u].

Purl 1 row.

K10 st in seed st- Work 22 rows of Pattern III end with 10 sts in seed st

*Work 3" of St st, ending with RS row*. I knitted about 22 rows which was about 3 ½ inches.

*CENTER* With WS facing, place marker as suggested

K10 sts in seed stitches (pm), work 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 53 sts of Pattern V (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm), and 10 st in seed st.

*Continue working Patterns IV and V
for 78 rows, keeping 8 st panels in St st*

Work 3" of St st, ending with RS row. I knitted about 22 rows which was about 3 ½ inches

K10 st in seed st Work 22 rows of Pattern III end with 10 sts in seed st

Knit 1 row.

*TOP *

K10 stitches in seed sts K 1, 35 sts of Pattern I, 15 Stockinet st sts, 35 sts of Pattern II, 15 Stockinet st , 35 sts of Pattern I, k 1 k last 10 stitches in seed st

*Continue working Patterns I and II for 52 rows, keeping 15 stockinet st panels and the 1st and last stich before seed stitches in knit on the right side and purl on the wrong side*

*TOP BORDER* seed st k1 p1 seed st for 13 rows

bind off loosely_


----------



## Saroj

*when in doubt, refer to the lion brand pattern*.


----------



## Saroj

Pattern III


----------



## Saroj

Thank you ladies for all the discussion on row 51 and 52 last night. I did not even realize it and switched the rows. Because I did it consistently between patterns and liked it, I did not go back to the last page of the lion brand pattern to read the instructions.

I am glad you all are paying close attention and challenging my mind. People who are watching us and waiting to start , guys we entertained you and you can now lol. We did solve the problem and there is no wrong or right way. Look at your work and see the flow, change or keep the same. You are the designer. Saroj


----------



## Saroj

yarnyarnroving said:


> On pattern (1) row 17 you wrote down 39 stitches. Aren't there only 35 stitches in pattern (1)?


yes that is correct, you have yarn overs and are now increasing to form leaves.

keep a count of the stitches every row from here onwards and follow the fine points in the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> I was getting so mixed up with the cable stitches (. LPT, RPT, LT, etc) I made me some flash cards. Lol. Only on row 15 but they seem to be helping. LOL


You have to read every time you come to the stitch. I made a mental note when it says RT or LT, it is knit both stitches When it says RPT or LPT, the stich on hold is knit and the other is purl in right or left direction. Highlighting in different colors is excellent suggestion.


----------



## Saroj

mcbeth said:


> I'm stuck on the knot, pattern 2, row 9. I read what you wrote. The pattern says K1, P1, K1, P1, k1 into 1 St then...
> Your explanation stated to Maryhm that the last K1 is done into the same stitch. So does the K1 go into the first K1 or the last P1? Or somewhere else?


it is done in the knit stitch only. 
you k and leave the st on the right needle 
move the yarn to front p and leave it on the right needle move the yarn to the back and k and leave it on the right needle
repeat one more time k and p and take it off to the right needle
now cast off 2, 3, 4, and 5 st one at a time over the first needle. you will have a flower bud.


----------



## Saroj

GinB said:


> On the center section (where Patterns IV and V are used), there is a "set up" row, which is followed by the pattern rows. My understanding of the directions is that the set up row is to be wrong side facing and Row 1, the very next row, is ALSO supposed to be wrong side facing. Am I missing something?
> 
> (I'm not there yet, just reading the directions so there aren't any surprises.)


I have not set up that yet. I will place the markers and post today.


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> How will casting on 10 fewer stitches make this crib size?
> Will this make the side borders 5 stitches less?


you have to use a lighter weight yarn. I suggested earlier that use sport weight yarn and size 5 or 6 needles depending on your knitting tension. if you are a tight knitter, use size 6 needles. if you are a loose knitter, use size 5 needles.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Good evening, need help.
> I am on row 25 and not sure if I have the right number of stitches.
> Can you tell me how many stitches I should have for the first panel for pattern I ? Between markers, hopefully this makes sense.


Row 25 P 3, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, k 1, p 3, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3, k 3, p 3, ssk, k 1,
k2tog, p 3, k 1, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 3.

47 stitches - you have 2 yo (increases) (k1,y0, k1 yo) and 2 dec ssk and k2tog and after p3,k3,p3 you repeat in the reverse order 2 dec ssk and k2 tog and than you have k1yo k1yo.


----------



## Saroj

Row 27 P 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 2,
RPT, k 1, LPT, p 2, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2,
p 3 - 51 sts.

you have 51 sts because you are increasing 4 stitches and dec only two to close the leaf in each segment


----------



## Saroj

Row 29 P 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 5, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 1, LPT,
p 5, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3. 51 sts

Row 31 P 3, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, RPT, p 2, k 1, p 2, LPT,
p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3 51 sts


----------



## Saroj

CENTER With WS facing place markers as follows:

K10 sts in seed stitches (pm), work 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 53 sts of Pattern V (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm) and the last 10 st in seed st.

Continue working Patterns IV and V
for 78 rows, keeping 8 st panels in St st.


----------



## Saroj

Diane D said:


> is this the next step? (slightly confused)


somebody earlier asked the question that the markers were not placed in the next section. so I placed the markers and posted it for future use.

Ignore this for now until you get to the center section after the 3" of plain knitting


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> I cast on 147 stitches so where do get rid of those 10 stitches in the pattern? Thank you.


You will have 5 stiches of seed st on both side. The pattern remains on the middle 137 Sts. You will place your first marker after 5 Sts


----------



## Saroj

Diane D said:


> Question : Could one make this with 4 ply wool... Have a friend who wants to make this but she only has 4 ply


yes, use smaller size needles - 4 or 5 or 6 max. make a swatch k 10 rows size 4, 10 rows size 5, and 10 rows size 6. see which section you like the best for your finished product and knit away with that size needles


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> Continue working Patterns I and II for 52 rows, keeping 15 stockinet st panels and the 1st and last stitch before seed stitches in knit on the right side and purl on the wrong side
> 
> Shouldn't this include the knitting of Pattern #3?


pattern 3 uses all 137 stitches. it is a row of tulips. when you are done with row 52, you do a purl row and than start pattern 3 on the wrong side


----------



## Saroj

madeinparadise said:


> On pattern III between rows 12 & 13 you have a note about "substitute rows in chart B for letters in chart A" ......what does this mean and can we ignore the statement if we're following written instructions? Even if I was using the charts for the pattern I still don't understand the note.
> I haven't started the project yet but have been practicing the knot and cable stitches. Will be ready to cast on soon


Omit that row. Forgot to delete this line when copying and pasting.


----------



## Saroj

R


trish48 said:


> i am totally confused now! on the download pattern the first page introduces the pattern and explains doing the bottom border, then directions with marker placement. then on the next page it explains the bottom border again then on to Row 1. i just don't understand what i'm suppose to do. it can't be that difficult to understand. what am i missing? plz help........


Bottom boarder on page 1 and page 2 are same. So don't get confused. This is a guide. You should also print the lion brand original pattern. When in doubt ask ? And I will be happy to guide you in the right direction.

At least print the picture so you can see visually what you are doing.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> thank you for the quick response as i'm anxious to get started! i guess i just "think" too much  i did print the pic and can't wait to see the finished project....


Just don't think ahead as this pattern is very busy and think only one row at a time. Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

waya said:


> I have a question. It is just my ocd but I do not care for the way pattern 3 sits on top of the bottom section. After pattern 3, we are to knit 22rows st. stitch.
> 
> would there be any reason why I could not do patterns 1 and 2 then do 11 rows st.st. pattern 3 then 11 rows st. st.
> 
> It would break up the patterns ( I think) which I would like better. Just to note I drive my kids nuts having to have everything "centered" such as furniture and pictures. lol This is just me The pattern is awesome as is. Thanks Jane


 I am going to do the same you are thinking in the next project. I love the tulips and agree they are to close to the first set of patterns but at the same time I do not want to confuse the others.

I also want to the experience with color but that will be for me and I will take my time to think and do it. since we live in the eastern part of US. we have beautiful fall colors. I would like the leaves in fall colors.


----------



## Saroj

Betsiann said:


> Oh My goodness!!Just looked at your picture and mine is wrong.I have 3 tree patterns at the bottom.Isure am not going to frog it now almost ready for row 50. First time for workshop, just got to pay more attention.


Don't rip it. I will give you an idea what to do and change your pattern I will send you pm


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> Don't rip it. I will give you an idea what to do and change your pattern I will send you pm


This instructions for not all the regular knitters who are following the pattern. so please do not ask questions and do not get confused. this variation is for Betsiann only because she did pattern 1 only on all three sections.

you did pattern 1 on all three sections. the next section you can do flowers only. so do a few plain knitting knit the knit row and purl the purl row for 6 rows ending with a purl side. don't forget to do the boarder on both sides that is always the same.

do pattern 2 next. knit the border (pm), kint 2 sts (pm) continue pattern 2 on the next 132 stitches (pm), knit 3 stitches (pm) last border

when you are done with this, let me know and I send you the next set of instructions


----------



## Saroj

madeinparadise said:


> I have trouble with this too. The way the pattern is written I only count 30 sts because it is only calling for a pattern repeat of 1. 6+11+11+2 =30. Is this an error? To work the stitches as you describe it should be written as :
> *P6,K1,P2,LPT* repeat 2X, end P2.
> This would give the 11+11+11+2 for a total of 35 stitches but then the row would end with the LPT, p2 instead of how the pattern shows as ending with P6, p2.
> I am really confused.....please help Saroj.


don't think ahead of you. it is correct. when you are doing the flower on the right row 1-10 , you are moving the stitches to left and knit stitch to the right (RPT). when you are doing rows 11-20, you are moving the stitches to the right and knit stitch to the left (LPT). Rows 21-30 you repeat(rows 1-10) and again rows 31-40 you repeat (rows 11-20), rows 41-50 repeat row (1-10)

I hope this will make sense. if not, let me know.


----------



## Saroj

CindyS57 said:


> I was finally able to get my yarn and supplies today, I know I am behind, but will work hard to catch up, I never did a workshop before and am so glad for this one or else I would never attempt this pattern. Just want to say Thanks
> Cindy


welcome Cindy. post if you have any questions or problems.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am having such a great time doing this blanket. I know if it wasn't for you I never would have tried it. I am only on row 38 but I am taking my time as not to make a huge mistake. I made a few mistakes but was able to catch them before the end of the row. I love the way it is coming and I have to say am proud. Thank-you...Fran


good job Fran. I am glad you are enjoying it. you will be proud of your work when it is done. don't rush and don't be afraid to rip the row. Happy knitting!


----------



## Saroj

Chocolatechips said:


> Thanks to you, Saroj, I'm tackling this and doing pretty well with all the patterns. I've started this 2x in the past 5 years and got discouraged, but you've broken it down into understandable segments for us. Good job. PS I was born in Marlborough, MA and lived there and in Hudson for over 40 years. Keep up the good work! Susan


Hi susan, I am so glad you are tackling this. do you come back to MA? I am not too far from your birthplace. I love New England and the seasons.


----------



## madeinparadise

Saroj said:


> CENTER With WS facing place markers as follows:
> 
> K10 sts in seed stitches (pm), work 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 53 sts of Pattern V (pm), 8 St sts (pm), 26 sts of Pattern IV (pm), 8 St sts (pm) and the last 10 st in seed st.
> 
> Continue working Patterns IV and V
> for 78 rows, keeping 8 st panels in St st.


In order to get 78 rows in Pattern IV there should be a "set-up" row but I don't see one in the detailed instructions that you posted. I do see a set-up row in the Lion Brand pattern if you are using the charts. Am I missing something?


----------



## Saroj

madeinparadise said:


> In order to get 78 rows in Pattern IV there should be a "set-up" row but I don't see one in the detailed instructions that you posted. I do see a set-up row in the Lion Brand pattern if you are using the charts. Am I missing something?


You can use the same set up row as in the original pattern


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> I know this has been covered but I am stuck. I did read the past posts but it didn't help. Am I suppose to knit or purl the added row 53? If I knit you will see the change above the pattern panels 1& 2. Is that correct? I enlarged your photo with my Ipad and to me the stitches look purled above the pattern 1 & 2 panels. I hope this makes sense.


The pattern calls for purl row but I somehow changed in my work to knit and it looks fine. You can follow the pattern or change it to knit row. It is upto you. It does not make any difference. Like everyone else, I got ahead and did not read the instructions line by line.


----------



## Saroj

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 here --* this is a wonderful class. I just dropped by to see how it is going and I am sooo impressed with Saroj's answers and the way you are all working so hard*.
> 
> This project is so beautiful and I can't wait to see the wonderful afghans when they are finished.
> 
> Congratulations to you all. I think this is going to be one of our very best classes and they are all good ones. Thanks so much for agreeing to do this when I contacted you Saroj!!


Thank you designer! I have the best students. I am so proud of them. They are making wonderful progress.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Me again, problem child.
> I am on row 1 of pattern 3 and I have 135 stitches not 137. When I add up the patterns stitches I come up with 135 . Am I suppose to be adding the two selvage stitches to get 137?


Yes. The pattern uses all the 137 Sts. You are not a problem. The pattern is the problem. You are the solution.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Okay, I will try again but I am not ending up with 3 at the end of row 1. I will figure it out if not will check back here with you tomorrow. Thanks. Shouldn't you be in bed


Revisit your row. Count again. If you cannot figure out, undo and restart. I just woke up after a power nap. Now I am good for another two hours of knitting. Working on my next afghan. I have to catch up with you all.


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> I have been having the same problem and have already tried the row twice
> I now understand that I have to use the 2 stitches of the stand in after the seed stitch
> Thanks so much


If you read the previous threads you will see that I mentioned, you will be using all 137 Sts in the pattern 3.


----------



## Saroj

helen4930 said:


> I also wondered if there was an error on the written instructions as Row 17 (Pattern 2) only adds up to 30 stitches, not 35. The way I did it was was: P6, *k1, p2, LPT, p6* repeat from * once then K1, p2, LPT, p2
> That came to 35 stitches and seems to look right.
> Have I made a miscalculation or do you think this is OK Saroj?


That is correct. The stitches add to 35.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> does it matter how you slip the st to the cable needle--knitwise/purlwise? also, do you find it easier to knit directly from the cable needle or putting it back on the left needle. just curious.....


it does not really matter how to slip the stich as long as you are consistent. I usually slip knitwise and return to the left needle and knit. I am too lazy to use to cable needle so for the rt and rpt, I knit the second st from left to right needle and than knit the first st again from left to right. The LT and LPT, either I use the cable needle or hold the st in hand and knit or purl the second st and than knit the first from the cable needle or held in my hand. you can do this only when you are cableing one stitch only. multiple sts you have to use cable.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> o.k. i finally figured it out. i just had to take a deep breath and do a little math  !!!


Good for you and you also got mental aerobics. Keeps your mind sharp and satisfying when you accomplish a task.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> Is p1b a twisted purl stitch?Looked on you tube and doing it the way they say but I am not seeing any difference.


You will see because the right side it will be k1b. Each time it will twist in the opposite direction making like a twisted braid


----------



## Saroj

I think if you don't click on the emails you get and delete before reading the email, the program automatically deletes you. You have to go back and log in to start getting emails again. I always keep one in my email or go to watch topics and read the new info. You will start getting the emails again.


----------



## Saroj

grandmaKrc said:


> row 17


Row 17 pat 1 or pat 2?


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> Row 17 pat 1 or pat 2?


Row 17 pat 2 is correct. Count the number of sts . It should be 35 total. Just do it as is


----------



## Saroj

grandmaKrc said:


> yes - middle section


P6 k1 p2 Lpt p6 k1 p2 Lpt p6 k1 p2 Lpt p2

You are right the asterisk should be before p6 and last p6 is a typo In the pattern. Good catch.


----------



## Saroj

Good job grandmakrc. You get first prize. You cracked the first mistake in the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

If you look at the chart, it is correct.


----------



## Saroj

Check your junk folder. Maybe the emails are going to your junk folder.


----------



## Saroj

waya said:


> If there are known mistakes in the pattern I would really appreciate knowing about them ahead of time. I don't want to find out after someone catches them. I don't mean to sound harsh here but I really hate to rip out if I don't have to. Please please please advise us of any corrections needed. The pattern is a challenge without not knowing if it is me making the error or if it is a pattern error. Thank You and please don't eject me from the group. I really do mean well here.


You have already crossed this point, did you notice anything. I have corrected most of the mistakes. This may be a mistake on row 17 but if you think and see where the pattern is going, you should be able to solve it. A picture is worth a thousand words, look at the picture and resolve. This was discussed earlier and resolved.


----------



## Saroj

fatkitty said:


> I'm only on row 32 and using 7mm needles and very chunky yarn (it was on offer in shop) so mine is going to be quite big but I'm loving the way the pattern is coming out now so a very BIG thank you Saroj! I don't think I would have attempted this without your breakdown of the pattern, I just wish I had more time to get on!


You are doing great. It will be a nice size when finished. I will look forward to the finished size.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> update--i had to "frog" a row because i lost my concentration and didn't do st.st in the 15sts panel :-( getting quite frustrated and then losing my place! any suggestions as to follow pattern without getting lost!!!!!


Look at the row below. It is different or odd. Think before you do next. Yes you can go below one row and rip one st at a time and correct it


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> i have been reading about a few corrections along the way. do you plan on posting these as you receive them....?


yes - when I get a chance, I will email the corrected version to the designer so they can update the download.


----------



## Saroj

macdonaldgail said:


> Can you tell me the approximate length from the border to the beginning of pattern 3.
> Thanks
> Gail


When I get home later in the evening, I will measure and post. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

*So far there is only one mistake on line 17*. Please make a correction to your copy.

P6 k1 p2 LPT p6 k1 p2 LPT p6 k1 p2 LPT p2.

We will correct this when we can


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> Which pattern or section?


*Pattern 2 row 17*
:


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone , just dropped in to say hello -- what a workshop this one is -- Saroj, when a couple of the baby blankets are finished, let me know and I will open a Parade. People will love this workshop so work away everyone we want EVERYONE to post theirs here and on the parade which will be opened. these are such outstanding baby afghans.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> My row 17 looks fine also we probably memorized the pattern and didn't refer to the written instructions.


you are absolutely right. once you memorize or visualize, you don't refer to the written directions.


----------



## Saroj

macdonaldgail said:


> Hi Saroj,
> I figured it out
> Gail


did the picture help you or you figured on your own.


----------



## Saroj

macdonaldgail said:


> Can you tell me the approximate length from the border to the beginning of pattern 3.
> Thanks
> Gail


about 11".


----------



## Designer1234

*I have just downloaded the corrected pattern on page one under the first one. it is dated May ll/2013*. Designer 1234.

Saroj let me know if you want anythng else done. Shirley


----------



## Saroj

Thanks designer. We should have smooth sailing from here onwards.


----------



## Saroj

macdonaldgail said:


> I googled the stitch. Lionbrand's directions weren't helpful so I kept digging. Thanks for the measurement. I love this workshop.
> Thanks
> Gail


I googled the p1b and it was done thru the bottom stitch. That is not correct.

Read p1b as ptbl see the u tube video on ptbl or see my picture below

Pattern 3 rows 1 thru 5 use this st

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8GIpzQRn37o&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D8GIpzQRn37o


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> *BOTTOM BORDER* k1 p1 in seed sts for 13 rows
> 
> *Row 1*
> K10 stitches in seed sts K 1, 35 sts of Pattern I, 15 Stockinet st sts, 35 sts of Pattern II, 15 Stockinet st , 35 sts of Pattern I, k 1 k last 10 stitches in seed st
> 
> *Continue working Patterns I and II for 52 rows, keeping 15 stockinet st panels and the 1st and last stitch before seed stitches in knit on the right side and purl on the wrong side*
> 
> End on WS row.
> 
> Purl 1 row.
> -------------------
> *STITCH PATTERNS*
> 
> *PATTERN #I (35 sts, 52 rows)*
> 
> Rows 1, 3, 5 & 7 (RS) P 16, k 3, p 16.
> 
> Rows 2, 4, 6 & 8 K 16, p 3, k 16.
> 
> Row 9 P 15, RT, k 1, LT, p 15.
> 
> Row 10 K 14, LPT, p 3, RPT, k 14.
> 
> Row 11 P 13, RPT, p 1, k 3, p 1, LPT, p 13.
> 
> Row 12 K 12, LPT, k 2, p 3, k 2, RPT, k 12.
> 
> Row 13 P 11, RT, p 3, k 3, p 3, LT, p 11.
> 
> Row 14 K 10, LPT, p 1, k 3, p 3, k 3, p 1, RPT, k 10.
> 
> Row 15 P 9, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 3, k 3, p 3, k 1, p 1, LPT, p 9.
> 
> Row 16 K 8, LPT, k 2, p 1, k 3, p 3, k 3, p 1, k 2, RPT, k 8.
> 
> Row 17 P 7, RT, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, k 3, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, LT, p 7 *39 sts]*.
> 
> Row 18 K 6, LPT, p 1, (k 3, p 3) 3 times, k 3, p 1, RPT, k 6.
> 
> Row 19 P 5, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 3, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 3, k 3, p 3, (k 1,
> yo) twice, k 1, p 3, k 1, p 1, LPT, p 5 - 43 sts.
> 
> Row 20 K 4, LPT, k 2, p 1, k 3, p 5, k 3, p 3, k 3, p 5, k 3, p 1, k 2, RPT, k 4.
> 
> Row 21 P 3, RPT, p 3, k 1, p 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 3, k 3, p 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo,
> k 2, p 3, k 1, p 3, LPT, p 3 - 47 sts.
> 
> Row 22 and all subsequent WS rows Knit all knit sts and purl all purl and yo sts
> as they face you.
> 
> Row 23 P 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 1, p 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3, k 3, p 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog,
> p 3, k 1, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3
> .
> Row 25  P 3, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, k 1, p 3, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3, k 3, p 3, ssk, k 1,
> k2tog, p 3, k 1, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 3.
> 
> Row 27 P 3, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 2,
> RPT, k 1, LPT, p 2, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2,
> p 3 - 51 sts.
> 
> Row 29 P 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 5, RPT, p 1, k 1, p 1, LPT,
> p 5, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3.
> 
> Row 31 P 3, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, RPT, p 2, k 1, p 2, LPT,
> p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3.
> 
> Row 33 P 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 3, RPT, p 3, k1, p 3, LPT,
> p 3, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3 - 43 sts.
> 
> Row 35 P 8, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 3, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 1, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 3, ssk, k 1,
> k2tog, p 8.
> 
> Row 37 P 8, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 3, (k 1, yo) twice, (k 1, p 4) twice, (k 1, yo)
> twice, k 1, p 3, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 8.
> 
> Row 39 P 12, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, yo, k 1, yo, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 12 -
> 
> *49 sts*.
> 
> Row 41 P 12, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, (k 1, yo) twice, k 1, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 12 -
> 
> *47 sts*.
> 
> Row 43 P 12, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 4, k 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2, p 4, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 12 -
> 
> *45 sts*.
> 
> Row 45 P 12, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 4, ssk, k 3, k2tog, p 4, sl 2 knitwise-k1-
> p2sso, p 12 - *39 sts*
> .
> Row 47 P 17, ssk, k 1, k2tog, p 17 - 37 sts.
> 
> Row 49 P 17, sl 2 knitwise-k1-p2sso, p 17 -* 35 sts.*
> 
> Row 51 Purl. Row 52 (WS) Knit.
> 
> *PATTERN II (35 sts, 52 rows)*
> 
> Row 1 (RS) P 5, RT, *p 9, RT; repeat from *; end p 6.
> 
> Row 2 K 6, p 2, *k 9, p2; repeat from *; end k 5.
> 
> Row 3 P 4, RPT, k 1, *p 8, RPT, k 1; repeat from *; end p 6.
> 
> Row 4 K 6, p 1, k 1, p 1, *k 8, p 1, k 1, p 1; repeat from *, end k 4.
> 
> Row 5
> P 3, RPT, p 1, k 1, *p 7, RPT, p 1, k 1; repeat from *, end p 6.
> 
> Row 6 K 6, p 1, k 2, p 1, *k 7, p 1, k 2, p 1; repeat from *, end k 3.
> 
> Row 7 P 2, *RPT, p 2, k 1, p 6; repeat from *.
> 
> Row 8 K 6, p 1, k 3, p 1, *k 6, p 1, k 3, p 1; repeat from *, end k 2.
> 
> Row 9 P 2, *Knot, p 3, k 1, p 6; repeat from *.
> 
> Row 10 K 6, p 1, *k 10, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.
> 
> Row 11 P 6, LT, *p 9, LT; repeat from *, end p 5.
> 
> Row 12 K 5, p 2, *k 9, p 2; repeat from *, end k 6.
> 
> Row 13 P 6, k 1, LPT, *p 8, k 1, LPT; repeat from *, end p 4.
> 
> Row 14 K 4, p 1, k 1, p 1, *k 8, p 1, k 1, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.
> 
> Row 15 P 6, k 1, p 1, LPT, *p 7, k 1, p 1, LPT; repeat from *, end p 3.
> 
> Row 16 K 3, p 1, k 2, p 1, *k 7, p 1, k 2, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.
> 
> Row 17 P 6, k 1, p 2, LPT, p6, k1, p2, LPT, p6, k 1, p2, LPT end p 2.
> 
> Row 18 K 2, *p 1, k 3, p 1, k 6; repeat from *.
> 
> Row 19 *P 6, k 1, p 3, Knot; repeat from *, end p 2.
> 
> Row 20 K 6, p 1, *k 10, p 1; repeat from *, end k 6.
> 
> *Repeat rows 1-20 once and then 1-10 *
> 
> Row 51 Purl. Row 52 (WS) Knit.


pattern 2, Row 17 updated


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> Row 8 K 6, p 1, k 3, p 1, *k 6, p 1, k 3, p 1; repeat from *, end k 2.
> 
> Shouldn't this end with K4? I have 4 stitches left?


No you should have k2

K6 p1 k3 p1 =11. The next 2 repeats k6 p1 k3 p1 add to 11 and remaining 2 st are k 2. The total adds up to 35. 11+11+11+2


----------



## Saroj

Here is the trick to the pattern 2. 

You are moving st from right to left Row 1-10. 

All the wrong side rows knit the knit Sts and purl the purl Sts except row 10 and 20. Follow the written pattern. Row 10 and 20 are the rows after the knot row. 

Row 1. P 5

Row 3 p 4

Row 5. P 3

Row 7 p 2

Row 9 p2 knot. You stop moving Sts and place a knot instead in the knit st


Row 11 And now you are moving st from right to left. P5

Row 13 you will end with p4

Row 15 end p3

Row 17 end p2

Row 19. Knot end p 2. Again you stop moving sts and place knot on the knit st


----------



## Saroj

patmiel said:


> Have I missed something? How come the smaller size does the seed stitch for 8 rows (even amount of rows) and larger size does seed for 13 rows (odd amount of rows)? Thanks so much for your time.


You can change the border as you please. I recommended 8 rows so you have even border on all sides.


----------



## Saroj

linda6200 said:


> I'm on row 45. I have a problem with the yo before p -- I have big, huge holes on the left side of the leaf. Is that just a problem with yo before p or am I doing it wrong? I am enjoying this immensely and thank you for doing this! After this is over, I may tackle the Yggdrasil blanket. Yikes!


Very good question. I was waiting for someone to ask this question. Here is how you do the yo on the purl st to avoid holes.

You leave the yarn on the back of the needles and purl the next stitch.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=NOogLErEBwM&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNOogLErEBwM


----------



## Saroj

GinB said:


> Just call me "The Frog". On Row 34 of Patterns I and II, I noticed a mistake on about Row 4. As long as I was ripping, I figured that I'd rip it all out and change the afghan size from 157 to 187 stitches. Took come recalculating, but it will look very nice when it's finished. I've done the bottom border and am on Row 4...again
> 
> For Mother's Day, one of my "gifts" was that everyone left me to do whatever the heck I wanted to without interruption. What great timing!


The border will look odd when you will cast extra 30 stiches. Make sure your pattern is spread over 137 Sts. My recommendation is to go chunky yarn and size 10 or 10 1/2 needle size. It is a beautiful pattern but your decision.

There is no mistake on row 34.


----------



## Saroj

Just to let you all know that this is my third afghan and I had to rip 3 times in the first 34 rows. I am now on row 34. I made the left purl twist on rows 21-27. Instead of right purl twist. I made holes on the leaves in the wrong row twice so had to rip it again. Now I am paying even closer attention to every line so no more ripping. LOL


----------



## GinB

Saroj said:


> The border will look odd when you will cast extra 30 stiches. Make sure your pattern is spread over 137 Sts. My recommendation is to go chunky yarn and size 10 or 10 1/2 needle size. It is a beautiful pattern but your decision.
> 
> There is no mistake on row 34.


Saroj, You are right. There was no mistake in the pattern. The mistake was in my knitting...way back on Row 4 or so. I was off by one stitch in a RPT or LPT. Maybe some would have just left it alone. However, if I'm going to put the amount of time into it that it will take to complete the afghan, I want it right.

As far as the extra 30 stitches go, I added them to the cast-on (and border) and incorporated them into the patterns by adding 10 extra stitches for each pattern (5 stitches on each side for most of them, but for Pattern II, I added 3 stitches on each side and two extra between each stem). Pattern III has leaves which appear to be in sets of 6 stitches. Five more leaves would make 30 extra stitches. If I understand the instructions for Pattern III, it appears that the remaining stitches for each of those rows should be able to remain as is. Please correct me if I am wrong.

The bottom border is completed and looks great. I have begun the rows for Patterns I and II and, so far, my calculations have worked out just fine.


----------



## Saroj

Diane D said:


> I understand where it says knit the ksts and purl the psts but the part i dont understand is "yo sts as they face you" - what must i do with these. I am referring to pattern 2 row 22


Yo are always purl Sts. Yos make the leaves. First you increase the Sts and after 3 holes on each side, you dec on both ends.


----------



## Saroj

GiinB. It is a difficult pattern. Did you think ahead on pattern 4 and 5. It may not line up? I always follow the first time around as is. I change the pattern usually the next time around. I like the way it is and have not dared to change it. Good luck but you are on your own in calculations.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Good morning,
> I am ready to do the repeat of rows 1 thru 24 on pattern 4 & 5.
> After completing row 24 the pattern says to repeat these 24 rows 2 times more for a total of 73 rows ( including set-up row). 24 x 3 = 72 I am assuming the missing row is the set- up row but what is it and where is it in the pattern? Thank you.


Yes! You place the markers on the right side which is the set up row and start the pattern on the wrong side. See the center section on top of the download. Or you can read the last page of lion brand pattern where it lays how to set up your work. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Diane D said:


> PATTERN 1 ROW 23
> after doing the k2tog i have 4 stitches instead of 3??
> 
> Thinking of pulling it out and using a smaller needle as the yon are making big wholes instead of small ones like yours....


First of all see the video for how to make purl yo. This will give you the same effect on both sides k yo and p yo. This is the only place you can frog by p2 together to have 3 Sts instead of 4. You are not too far so you will not mess up the pattern. I don't think the holes will make any difference at this point but see how you feel. If you are perfectionist, rip couple of rows and fix the problem otherwise continue. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Okay I goofed, I counted the set-up row as row 1 because of this I am short one row. My plan. Will be to knit row 73 unless you have a better solution for me. Thanks.
> Kathy


Did you start the row 1 on wrong side? If yes, the row before that was the knit row as set up row So you should be ok.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> I am on row 51 saying to purl. My question is do I still keep the 1 stich after and before border k on right side and purl on wrong side? Or do I just purl whole row and forget about keeping that stich k on right side and p on wrong. Hope I am making my question clear. Thanks


now you incorporate that 1 st on each side along with the row knit or purl the whole row. you don't need to separate anymore.

you will need all 137 sts to do the next pattern 3.

This is where the discussion was earlier if you want to knit a few rows 10 or 12 between patterns. you can continue as per pattern or change - your preference.

I am adding 12 rows in my new afghan st st. I will also add 12 rows in st st after the pattern 3. this breaks up the patterns and will look nice.

you can decide whatever you like.


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> My computer is being upgraded so I cannot download or print anything. I can copy into an email.
> 
> Can / could someone please post pictures of the pattern "squares"? Thank you.


I can email you word document. you should be able to see the pictures on the web. send me a pm with your email address.


----------



## Saroj

Saroj said:


> GiinB. It is a difficult pattern. Did you think ahead on pattern 4 and 5. It may not line up? I always follow the first time around as is. I change the pattern usually the next time around. I like the way it is and have not dared to change it. Good luck but you are on your own in calculations.


I am proud of you! you calculations look good. good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

GailD, I love the apple blanket. I like the bobble stitch. It will be fun to make it. great idea.

I am glad you are having fun with tree of life. I keep admiring mine until it is gone. happy knitting!


----------



## Saroj

yarnyarnroving said:


> I'm now on pattern III. I'm reading right, one more purl row to make row 53. I'm now going to do pattern III. "OK" here I go.
> Your right knit row 53 not purl.


you are the designer - you can make purl row as per pattern or you can make knit row as a dividing pattern. i am ok with whatever you like.

pattern 3 starts on the wrong side row. happy knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

macdonaldgail said:


> Help Saroj!
> I've completed pattern 3. After row 22 which is a Purl row on the RS (I think) do I start my Stockinette st (3 inches) with a knit row on the WS. I'm a little baffled right now.
> Thanks
> Gail


No knit row is on right side for st st. See the picture.

pattern is on the right side. trees, flowers, and tulips.

you will be doing 3 inches of stockinet st which is knit on the right side and purl on the wrong side.


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> I'm having problems with Row 9 of Pattern II, not sure what I'm doing wrong.


This is the row you make knot. See previous discussion how to do the knot. If you still have problem, let me know. I will try and repost.


----------



## Judy M

Saroj said:


> This is the row you make knot. See previous discussion how to do the knot. If you still have problem, let me know. I will try and repost.


Thank you. I have it done right now. Can't read my own writing.


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> I have almost completed pattern 4 & 5. I am ready to do rows 74 thru 78. Do we keep the 8 stitches in st st while knitting and purling all other stitches?


Yes - see the picture The 8 stitches are still in St st . You are not done with this section so you continue with pattern until row 78 :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

daboukari said:


> I have been so busy helping a friend make a christening outfit. I am almost done with my part. I know I am very behind in this project. I hope that when all are finished that I will still have access in order to finish the blanket.


Take your time. The workshop will be available permanently.


----------



## daboukari

Thank you Saroj. I love doing a workshop this way.


----------



## Saroj

karen51003 said:


> I see students are talking about patter 111. I don't see it.


Go to the first page and right under the afghan it says download Print the pattern. You will see pattern 1. 11. 111. IV. V.


----------



## Saroj

Here is the trick to pattern 3

You are increasing one st before each leave starts and decreasing one st p2 tog after each leave. you will be consistently doing this until row 18. you are doing the leaves just like you did earlier making holes on both sides of the center stich you will have 3 holes on each side and you will be increasing the sts on each row. after the 3 holes you will be decreasing just like you did before. 

there are 22 leaves in this pattern therefore you increase 44 sts in every other row three times. than you dec three times every other row. when finished you will end up with the same number of sts - 137 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Saroj

DeniseCM said:


> I'm so behind that I feel I'm in reverse gear, with the hand break on. My bad, but thankful that the instructions are still available. Thanks for accommodating the 'slowbies'


Do at your own pace. just don't give up. you can always ask questions even after the workshop is closed. you can pm me if you get stuck.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> i have finally gotten to row 9 on pattern II- i'm getting so frustrated trying to get this "bud" to look like it should. i have followed the directions you gave on page 3 and i'm still not sure if it's correct. i end up with all of the sts on the right needle then i start the pass overs. it doesn't look like much. help!!!


It is correct. You are doing right. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Diane D said:


> okay i ripped it all out. Will start again


You were doing good what happened. Practice makes perfect. Don't give up. Start again and you will catch up. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

The wheeze said:


> I did patterns I and II then opted to do stockinet stitch 12 rows so do I then do row 1 of pattern III or row 51-53 and then start pattern III?


make sure you start the pattern correctly on row 1 pattern 3. The pattern starts on the wrong side. knit one row to start the pattern correctly.

PATTERN III (137 sts, 22 rows)
Row 1, 3 & 5 (WS) K 8, *p1b, k 5; rep from * to last 3 sts, p1b, k 2.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> my problem--i am working on row 9 pattern II--i am ending up with 3 sts left over. can you help? i've done it twice and still with 3 sts left before my 10 stockinet panel.
> 2+5+3+1+6+5+3+1+6=32. help


Row 9 p2, knot, p3, p1, p6

2+1+3+1+6+1+3+1+6+1+3+1+6=35

When you make a knot, you are knitting in the same st and casting off st 2,3,4,5 over the first resulting in one st only. That is your mistake. Try doing it again and let me know if you still have problem. I can post step by step picture.


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> Saroj, I have just completed Row 72 of pattern 4 and 5 and it says that I should have 73 rows but I have only 72 rows since row one which was the set up row included row 1 of pattern 4
> Do I just continue with the pattern?
> Help please!


Ignore row 73 on pattern 4. Since you started the pattern on wrong side you should be ok. Do what you have been doing. The wrong side rows will be knit and right side will be purls.


----------



## Saroj

I thought you have done dozens of these leaves so should be able to figure it out. I correct in my download version.


----------



## daboukari

I am still working on the beginning of patterns I and II. To clarify: The first 13 rows is seed stitch ( I believe I am ending on a RS). Then Row 14 is where the markers are place (WS). Then Row 15 is to seed stitch 10 stitches, and purl, then seed stitch last 10 stitches (WS). Now it's time to start the patterns, but I am confused, because pattern I and II are to start on the RS, but row 16 is a WS. What am I missing?


----------



## Saroj

After you do the border, you place the markers on the next row

There is no right or wrong side at this time. Both sides look alike.

place markers on the right side as per instructions on page 1. 

Purl the next row as per instruction.

Hint: Where you place the markers is the knit row and the next is the purl row. 

Now you are on the right side. 

This is your row 1 of the pattern 1 and 2.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I'm finely on patterns IV & V. pattern III was a challenge. The Stst was to easy. HA!HA!HA!HA!HA! Now to give my brain a rest. Then back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Saroj

pattern 3 is lot of stitches and once it is done, it looks so pretty. did you use my cheat sheet? you are 1/3 done. good going.


----------



## Saroj

Patsy Ruth said:


> So far so good. I finished pattern III and am now on row 7 of pattern IV and V. I hope my gauge isn't off. the stockinet section measures the same per inch. I started on a bamboo needle. I had ordered a set of Addi lace clicks after I started the Tree of Life. I was having trouble with the p into f/b of stitch. The bamboo just wouldn't slide and I was struggling so when the Addi lace arrived I decided to switch out the needles. I could not believe the difference. Everything is so smooth and so much easier. The bamboo was from the Addi starter set and the same size as the lace needles I am using. It looks like it will be ok. I will keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Patsy


It should be fine as long as the needle size is same. 
:thumbup:


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Saroj said:


> pattern 3 is lot of stitches and once it is done, it looks so pretty. did you use my cheat sheet? you are 1/3 done. good going.[/quot
> 
> Yes, I used your cheat sheet, it came out the way you wrote it. I had a few mistakes I made. I had carefully stitched it back to my dropped stitches, Oh' about I'd say 10 times? I think? I thought pattern I & II was a thinker, but pattern III was a bigger thinker, am I doing this right, I say to myself. Nope.Count my stitches I am off how may stitches? Tink back & try again.
> Well here goes hurdle number III pattern here I come! Ready or not.
> Thank You for doing this workshop for us all Saroj. Who are working on the Tree of Life Baby Blanket.( AliciaS.) yarnyr


----------



## Saroj

Pattern 3 is easy if you use my cheat sheet. 

You always have 5 purl stitches between leaves. 

Row 8 and every right side row - You purl in the front and back of the first st before leave starts and knit 2 together after the leave knit Sts. You don't even have to read the pattern. Just keep it for reference

After you have 3 holes on each side of the stem, you start decreasing just like you did the other leaves. 

Row 20 is the only row you have to pay attention.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> did i miss something? what sort of "cheat" sheet? and where can i see it!


Look for the hints - I have posted hints for easy reading of the pattern.


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> i've saved every post since the beginning of the workshop. now the problem is where to find the hints. i try and make notes on the printout.


Don't panic. If you are doing pattern 2 correctly, are you reading the pattern or purling the purl st and knitting the knit Sts. That was my first hint about the pattern.

If you are doing the yo on the purl st correctly, that was the 2nd hint with a utube video link.

Pattern 3 - Third one was how to do the p1b. See the u tube video posted earlier. Also read as purl thru the back loop (ptbl) same thing for k1b should be ktbl. If you are looking on utube, this is the terminology.

Pattern 3 row 8 hint posted today so read it carefully.

Anyone has any short cuts to add to my hints are encouraged to enlighten us.

I am always trying to make it easier for everyone to follow and not get discouraged.

Happy knitting! I am enjoying teaching this class as much as you all are having fun doing it. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

KathySue said:


> Thanks for all the hints and thanks to everybody for their good questions. I am having no trouble with the blanket as I read the posts daily and take all the advice to heart out there. I am on the 3 inches stockingknit sts on PatternIII and ready to go to the next patterns with all my questions answered. I would go faster if I would quit checking out how pretty it is as I go along! Its already saved for the next grandchild to come along.


this is what I want to hear :thumbup:

I had the same problem when I was doing my first one - I could not quit admiring it after every row. lol :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Rhyselle said:


> I just finished the patterns I and II section (YAY!) and have decided to practice pattern III on its own with an extra skein of the yarn I'm using for the blanket so I can get used to how it is supposed to work.
> 
> My friend at church (who doesn't know I'm knitting it for her) likes the looks of all the patterns except for the center motif. She thinks that the angular look is too much contrast to the flowing look of the other leaf and tree patterns. So I'm going to omit the tree in the center.
> 
> My question is whether I should just do reverse stockinette in the center square, or would a repeat of the tree in Pattern I fit there if I center it properly?
> 
> Thanks!


if you don't like the tree in the middle, you can make the flower. it will look very pretty. saroj :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Saroj

Katsch said:


> Good afternoon,
> I am finished with the last segment. My question is do I purl and knit rows 51 & 52 or do I go right into the 13 rows of seed stitch for border? Thank you.


I would do the rows 51 and 52 as you did for the first segment and than go into the 13 rows of seed st. bind off in seed stitch with a 2 size higher needle - size 10 needle.

please post the picture. we are all waiting eagerly to see the finished piece. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Saroj said:


> I would do the rows 51 and 52 as you did for the first segment and than go into the 13 rows of seed st. bind off in seed stitch with a 2 size higher needle - size 10 needle.
> 
> please post the picture. we are all waiting eagerly to see the finished piece. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I will post after I block. It actually looks like yours. I used some vintage Columbia Minerva worsted winter white.


----------



## Saroj

Rhyselle said:


> I just finished the patterns I and II section (YAY!) and have decided to practice pattern III on its own with an extra skein of the yarn I'm using for the blanket so I can get used to how it is supposed to work.
> 
> My friend at church (who doesn't know I'm knitting it for her) likes the looks of all the patterns except for the center motif. She thinks that the angular look is too much contrast to the flowing look of the other leaf and tree patterns. So I'm going to omit the tree in the center.
> 
> My question is whether I should just do reverse stockinette in the center square, or would a repeat of the tree in Pattern I fit there if I center it properly?
> 
> Thanks!


I think I like the idea of changing mine to flowers in the middle. The flowers are. Multiple of 11 Sts +2. The middles section have 53 Sts. If we do 5 repeats, you will need 55+2 Sts. I would change the st st to 7 instead of 8 on both sides. It will balance the whole piece. The pattern is a 10 row repeats. You will add 2 more rows. Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> What are you referring to as flowers?


Pattern 2 are flower buds. Saroj


----------



## Saroj

yarnyarnroving said:


> When I start round two on pattern IV do I start with the set up row on pattern IV row one.
> 
> 'Ok', I know what I did wrong I put down the work, did some dishes & forgot what row I was on. I was done on row 2 going on row 3. Back on track, :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:.


As long as you have right and wrong sides defined. Make sure the pattern is the right side. Starting rows will tell you rs or ws. If you are not on the first row of the patten, you can add a knit or a purl row to start the pattern on the correct side


----------



## Saroj

yarnyarnroving said:


> When I start round two on pattern IV do I start with the set up row on pattern IV row one.
> 
> 'Ok', I know what I did wrong I put down the work, did some dishes & forgot what row I was on. I was done on row 2 going on row 3. Back on track, :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:.


As long as you have right and wrong sides defined. Make sure the pattern is the right side. Starting rows will tell you rs or ws. If you are not on the first row of the patten, you can add a knit or a purl row to start the pattern on the correct side


----------



## Saroj

Looks like everyone is doing well. You are 2/3 done. Last one third should be easy because it will a repitition. Give your eyes and hands a break. Have a great day! Saroj


----------



## Bubba24

i just started pattern 3 after the middle section. One little mishap on the pattern 3 so had to take out about 4 rows but back on track now. Love the way its coming out. Would love to make this to fit my queen size bed.
Fran


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> i just started pattern 3 after the middle section. One little mishap on the pattern 3 so had to take out about 4 rows but back on track now. Love the way its coming out. Would love to make this to fit my queen size bed.
> Fran


I guess you will have to do in 2 parts to fit queen size bed. first finish what you are doing. you will have to adjust both length and width to do the queen size bed. if I were to do this, I would do left side with border on left and do the same on the right side with a border on right and than join the middle with seamless stitch sewing. doing one piece would be very heavy. you will have to add length by adding some stockinette stiches or pattern 2 which I love and easy to fit in between as fillers. :thumbup:


----------



## Baba masha

Saroj said:


> I guess you will have to do in 2 parts to fit queen size bed. first finish what you are doing. you will have to adjust both length and width to do the queen size bed. if I were to do this, I would do left side with border on left and do the same on the right side with a border on right and than join the middle with seamless stitch sewing. doing one piece would be very heavy. you will have to add length by adding some stockinette stiches or pattern 2 which I love and easy to fit in between as fillers. :thumbup:


Saroj, you are amazing with all the knowledge you impart for All the various ideas your students come up with. I really admire you. Thank you so much.


----------



## Saroj

I love the finish look of the reverse single crochet. Good job! looking forward to your picture. saroj


----------



## Saroj

macdonaldgail said:


> Pattern 3 2nd time-I feel dumb asking this but does it start on row 1 again. For some reason I keep thinkin I should be knitting from the bottom up. Can't get my head around this. Brain Burn!!!
> Thanks
> Gail
> Please Disregard! Brain back in order!
> l


No dumb question. Yes after you finish the stockinette st for 3 inches. You again start pattern 3 on the wrong side and do 22 rows. Followed by pattern 1 and 2. You are doing the same thing in the reverse order. See picture. Saroj
:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Saroj said:


> I love the finish look of the reverse single crochet. Good job! looking forward to your picture. saroj


Pictures, I decided to use the last of the daylight. I am so pleased with how this blanket has turned out. I love it and I am keeping it for myself 
I used a size 9 needle and Columbia Minerva vintage yarn gifted to me by a friend.


----------



## Saroj

great job Kathy! the reverse sc looks great. it gives a finishing touch to the project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

betsyann, you click on add new attachment to post the picture. you cannot add picture from ipad but you can from computer or iphone. if you have problem, let me know or send me the picture and I will post it for you.


----------



## Saroj

what is the finished size you got with size 9 needles? it is hard to part with something so beautiful.


----------



## Katsch

After blocking, 45 x 58. I am surprised I am not getting any more length than that.


----------



## Betsiann

Thank you Saroj This is my first part of the Blanket.I thought that I would continue on as the pattern printed.


----------



## merae

I put half the ST st border before pattern 3. I think it came out ok.


----------



## Patii

Katsch said:


> Pictures, I decided to use the last of the daylight. I am so pleased with how this blanket has turned out. I love it and I am keeping it for myself
> I used a size 9 needle and Columbia Minerva vintage yarn gifted to me by a friend.


Absolutely beautiful!! Well done and love the edging. Have a long way to go to catch you up, but am enjoying every stitch!! Thanks to Saroj for leading such a wonderful project.


----------



## Saroj

Bravo. Betsiann and Merae. Looks beautiful. Your work looks perfect. Good job.

I am so glad you all are following the pattern perfect. 

Thanks for all the compliments. I love you all for all your effort and dedication to this project.


----------



## Saroj

Betsiann said:


> Thank you Saroj This is my first part of the Blanket.I thought that I would continue on as the pattern printed.


I love your color and the design. I like it. Now if you want to add pattern 2 after pattern 3 for 30 rows, it will look nice. You can shorten the stockinette st to 10 rows and add pattern 2 followed by 10 rows of stockinette st or you can replace the center pattern with pattern 2 - you have so many choices or you can continue with the original pattern 4 and 5. 
Saroj :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Baba masha

Betsiann said:


> Thank you Saroj This is my first part of the Blanket.I thought that I would continue on as the pattern printed.


This is really beautiful. I am looking froward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Baba masha

merae said:


> I put half the ST st border before pattern 3. I think it came out ok.


A beautiful piece of knitting. Love it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Elizabeth don't be discouraged with your blanket
The change in pattern gives a whole new perspective on what is possible with this pattern
And I love the color so much that I will do one in that color for my son later
It's great to have a teacher like Saroj who inspires confidence!!
Happy knitting to all!


----------



## Maryhm

I finished and it's blocking. I broke most of the rules but I like the result. I used worsted weight yarn with a size 6 needle and left off 20 rows of stocking stitch before and after the middle pattern. The finished size will work well as a baby blanket.


----------



## Saroj

Maryhm said:


> I finished and it's blocking. I broke most of the rules but I like the result. I used worsted weight yarn with a size 6 needle and left off 20 rows of stocking stitch before and after the middle pattern. The finished size will work well as a baby blanket.


your work is beautiful. there are no rules. you make your own rules as long as you get the results and I love the result. excellent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Maryhm - good idea for baby blanket by omitting the st st. it gives a good flow and the size is perfect.


----------



## Maryhm

Saroj said:


> Maryhm - good idea for baby blanket by omitting the st st. it gives a good flow and the size is perfect.


Thank you, Saroj, for your help and encouragement. I loved this workshop and I know I wouldn't have attempted this pattern on my own. It was a very pleasant learning experience thanks to you.


----------



## Saroj

judybug52 said:


> Is the last row of 3 inch stockinet sts (before the 2 nd pattern3) a purl row or knit row? Finally through with pattern 4 and 5 and have just about finished the 3 inches of stockinet sts. Just want to make sure I start pattern 3 on correct row, either knit or purl. I am a little brain dead right now. Ha ha. So glad for this workshop. Never thought I could do something like this. Thanks Saroj!


I am so proud of you all. You start pattern 3 on the wrong side so knit a row and get on the wrong side to start the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

After you all got the hang of it, don't you think the pattern is easier than you imagined?


----------



## Gail DSouza

Yes it definitely is!
And now one can see that there are so many variations to the same pattern that one can try out
Also the different colors look so good!


----------



## Saroj

fruway said:


> I need some clarification. On pattern 1, yes I'm still on pattern 1, row 22 says on all WS rows, knit all knits and purl all purls and YO sts as they face you. As an example the previous rows last stitches are LPT, 3P. Does this mean I need to 3K, P, K etc.? By the way I'm really liking how it looks and I'm amazed I'm doing all these variety of stitches since I have only been knitting since September.


YO are all purl Sts. They form the leaves. You are right 3k, p, k etc. knit Sts are knit and purl Sts are purl. If you made a mistake, you will be able to see on the Next row. If you know how to correct it by going one row below and fixing it, you can do that. If not, just rip one row and do it again. Once you complete this section, you will be more amazed at your work. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj

Patsy Ruth you are not too far behind. Once you finish pattern 4 & 5, you will be repeating the same pattern 3, 2 ,1. It will be easier and will go much faster. 

It is not even a month and the finished projects have started rolling in. Everybody is doing great. Saroj


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Saroj said:


> Patsy Ruth you are not too far behind. Once you finish pattern 4 & 5, you will be repeating the same pattern 3, 2 ,1. It will be easier and will go much faster.
> 
> It is not even a month and the finished projects have started rolling in. Everybody is doing great. Saroj


The first thing I do in the morning is grab a cup of coffee and sit down to read the new posts. Also last thing before I go to bed at night. I don't want to miss anything. I love the way you answer everybody's problems right away and also the encouragement you give to me and all the other ladies.

If you do another class, I am in. Thanks again for your help and encouragement.

Patsy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Diane D said:


> Not happening. As i get email it opens up and i go there. I am just not getting notifications of this thread and its marked as "watched" Since i posted this, i have only got one email and looked where the thread is now... something is wrong with the kp system - is anyone else having this problem?


*HAVING PROBLEMS GETTING OUR EMAILS? TRY THIS*

designer here-- *go to your profile at the top of this page. click on it - then make sure you have clicked that you want notifications* - there have been problems with KP this past week with trolls interfering and they have all been deleted. it is possible that some of our profiles have been affected. * once you make sure you are getting notifications, post here. then make sure you have the page on watch at the top left hand corner. that should do it. you should be in your watched topics.if you don't receive notification you can go there and click on the workshop. you can also click on Saroj under search and find it there

If none of these work pm admin and explain what you have tried. Hope this helps. Designer

Designer*


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here! I am so impressed with the finished afghans and once we get another one I will open a Parade! I will announce the link here when I do. so post a picture or a picture of your work in progress so that there will be some pictures for a Parade. I think they are outstanding*!!


----------



## Baba masha

Work in progress. I am looking forward to the Parade. I love this workshop.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj I am not getting updates on this post anymore
I don't know what is happening
I am now on the last section i.e the part 1 and 2 at the top
It is so exciting and I hope to finish in a couple of days
Wish I could be getting the updates automatically like before!!


----------



## Saroj

Baba masha said:


> Work in progress. I am looking forward to the Parade. I love this workshop.


It is looking gorgeous baba masha. Saroj.


----------



## Baba masha

Saroj said:


> It is looking gorgeous baba masha. Saroj.


Thank you so much Saroj. X


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> Saroj I am not getting updates on this post anymore
> I don't know what is happening
> I am now on the last section i.e the part 1 and 2 at the top
> It is so exciting and I hope to finish in a couple of days
> Wish I could be getting the updates automatically like before!!


Check your junk folder.


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE IS OPEN* !

*PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES INTO THE FOLLOWING LINK*

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html#3336366*

we will happily ask you to also post your works in progress.

I would appreciate it if you do it this morning so that we can have something for the members to look at. I did post Saroj's example afghan in but non of the rest. I prefer to have each of you post your own as that way your names are with the pictures. Designer


----------



## Gail DSouza

I have checked my junk folder
They are not there!


----------



## Designer1234

Gail DSouza said:



> I have checked my junk folder
> They are not there!


Please go back and read my suggestions -- hope they help.


----------



## Bubba24

I am on the last part pattern 1 & 2. My question is How do I block the blanket? I am using The redheart super saver. Do I wash in the mashine and then lay flat to dry? Never used a steamer so I am a little affraid of them.
I have blankets that I made at least 20 years ago with redheart and they go into the washer and sometimes the dryer. They are so soft.


----------



## Saroj

Bubba24 said:


> I am on the last part pattern 1 & 2. My question is How do I block the blanket? I am using The redheart super saver. Do I wash in the mashine and then lay flat to dry? Never used a steamer so I am a little affraid of them.
> I have blankets that I made at least 20 years ago with redheart and they go into the washer and sometimes the dryer. They are so soft.


wash it with baby shampoo you can dry in the dryer or hang it which can stretch to a bigger size. Baby shampoo makes red heart softer.


----------



## Saroj

hello designer, 

how do your post picture on the parade? I tried to do with the link and it shut down my laptop

saroj


----------



## allfingers

I know this is late in the workshop but can I still get in. I hve been looking at this pattern for some time so guess it is time to start it. Thank you...Allfingers


----------



## Saroj

allfingers said:


> I know this is late in the workshop but can I still get in. I hve been looking at this pattern for some time so guess it is time to start it. Thank you...Allfingers


Absolutely - you can join. It is never to late to do this beautiful pattern. you can read all the old posts and you should have a smooth sailing. if you have any question, please post and I will be happy to answer. saroj


----------



## daboukari

How would I block the blanket using Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool?


----------



## Saroj

wool - you have to wash in cold water with woolite and lay flat. Look at the washing instructions on the wrapper. 

Any suggestions from our KP friends?


----------



## kaixixang

Saroj said:


> wool - you have to wash in cold water with woolite and lay flat. Look at the washing instructions on the wrapper.
> 
> Any suggestions from our KP friends?


I would have agreed with your woolite suggestion...but you'll find others who WILL suggest other soaps. I don't remember who they were...but you will probably get a few other suggestions.


----------



## Saroj

Here is another variation of tree of life. If I had seen Elizabeth's before, I would have made 3 trees from pattern 1 ( Elizabeth I love your tree variation)

I replaced pattern 5 with pattern 2. The only adjustment I made was, I have 7 stockinete Sts instead of 8. I had to make this change to get multiples of 11+2 Sts in pattern 2. I needed 57 Sts and the original pattern had 53 Sts. So I took 2 Sts from each side of the st st.

I always do the first as per pattern and than make changes. These changes came because of your suggestions.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj I love this variation you are doing on the pattern
It is looking beautiful
I love Elisabeth's variation too!
Looking forward to seeing more blankets on the parade


----------



## trish48

i would like to see elisabeth's version


----------



## Designer1234

Saroj said:


> hello designer,
> 
> how do your post picture on the parade? I tried to do with the link and it shut down my laptop
> 
> saroj


*you pull your picture of put a picture on your desk top. you go to the Parade, and write a post - and post it. then you click on 
add attachment  you will see a little window open 
and it will say choose file, click on in and a window will open showing your desktop - you highlight the picture and click on choose. it will show up beside the window. you write in information if you wish . DON'T click on preview. click on send.

you might have to wait quite awhile if the picture is a large one. I kept thinking that it had failed. if the window at the top with the kp address shows that it has turned blue - it means that the picture is loading and so just don't worry about it - it will come up. it sometimes takes a long time - just let it be and see if it does load* Best in future to reduce the size of your photos on your camera to medium rather than large.

If you are unable to do this-- email the picture to me and i will post them for you. I will reduce the size and put them in.

laptops seem to have difficulty posting larger pictures. I have a desk top imac and have no problem.

for anyone else who is having a problem - 
post that you want me to try to add them to the parade.

sometimes you can 'pull' a picture to the desktop by clicking on it and pulling it - and then it can be added. Post if you can't get it figured out and I will see what i can do. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Maryhm

Gail DSouza said:


> Saroj I am not getting updates on this post anymore
> I don't know what is happening
> I am now on the last section i.e the part 1 and 2 at the top
> It is so exciting and I hope to finish in a couple of days
> Wish I could be getting the updates automatically like before!!


----------



## Maryhm

Saroj said:


> Here is another variation of tree of life. If I had seen Elizabeth's before, I would have made 3 trees from pattern 1 ( Elizabeth I love your tree variation)
> 
> I replaced pattern 5 with pattern 2. The only adjustment I made was, I have 7 stockinete Sts instead of 8. I had to make this change to get multiples of 11+2 Sts in pattern 2. I needed 57 Sts and the original pattern had 53 Sts. So I took 2 Sts from each side of the st st.
> 
> I always do the first as per pattern and than make changes. These changes came because of your suggestions.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

trish48 said:


> i would like to see elisabeth's version


If you go back and check Betsiann's posting in grey, you will see it


----------



## conig

Saroj said:


> I always do the first as per pattern and than make changes.


Glad I'm starting "late" & have seen other ideas-accidental & intentional. I plan on making some of those changes. Also will make a small one in color using fingering or lace yarn for my GD's dolls.

Extra special thank you, Saroj.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Maryhm please post your blanket photograph in the Parade of Tree of Life Afghans. It is so beautiful!!
Thanks


----------



## Saroj

Gail. Are you getting daily digest. If yes, you can log in and go to watched topics and see the new posts. 

Now that everyone feels comfortable with the pattern, I am getting lonely too so may be there is no post. 

I am looking forward to the parade of afghans

Happy knitting!

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

conig said:


> Glad I'm starting "late" & have seen other ideas-accidental & intentional. I plan on making some of those changes. Also will make a small one in color using fingering or lace yarn for my GD's dolls.
> 
> Extra special thank you, Saroj.


Great idea but it is too much work and too pretty for the dolls. Happy knitting.

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Gail DSouza said:


> If you go back and check Betsiann's posting in grey, you will see it


It is the one with all the trees or pattern 1 only.


----------



## waya

I am ready to post my picture i went to the parade site direct links and there is not one there for tree of life. Do I just start a new post and name it tree of life post or put it in pictures not sure how to do it. I do not see the box for uploading files. thanks for any help

*I posted the link yesterday here it is again

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html#3336366*


----------



## Saroj

waya said:


> I am ready to post my picture i went to the parade site direct links and there is not one there for tree of life. Do I just start a new post and name it tree of life post or put it in pictures not sure how to do it. I do not see the box for uploading files. thanks for any help


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html#3336366

click on this link and read the instructions posted earlier by designer1234


----------



## waya

got it thanks


----------



## Designer1234

*The tree of life Parade is at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html#3336366*


----------



## Saroj

wava - click on the link and post it on the parade. your color and work both are outstanding. saroj


----------



## waya

TY so much. I did put it in the parade also.


----------



## conig

Saroj said:


> ...it is too much work and too pretty for the dolls...
> Saroj


True, but takes less yarn. (I learned to knit by making Barbie doll clothes.) My 7 year old GD is learning to knit & loves bright colors. Hoping this will encourage her to realize she'll be able to knit pretty things.

If it works out, I'll make another full size one.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you Saroj
I do get the daily digest and that is exactly what I am doing to check for updates and postings on the Blanket!
It is so exciting seeing the different colors and variations on the original design!


----------



## Bubba24

When you bind off do you bind off in knit or purl 1 knit 1?
Thanks...Fran :roll: :lol:


----------



## allfingers

I have a question for Saroj/Betsiann -- on the bottom of her piece she put four trees and that is what I would like to do but don't know how many stitches between the trunks on the first row to set up. Can one of you please help me and thank you.. allfingers


----------



## Saroj

allfingers said:


> I have a question for Saroj/Betsiann -- on the bottom of her piece she put four trees and that is what I would like to do but don't know how many stitches between the trunks on the first row to set up. Can one of you please help me and thank you.. allfingers


I would do 3 trees. They are separated by stockinette st. If you do that, you do not have to recalculate anything and it will look nice. All three sections are equal so it will fit nicely. You can substitute pattern 2 for pattern 5 - thats what I am doing on my next afghan.

Happy knitting!

Saroj


----------



## Betsiann

allfingers-I just kept repeating Pattern#1.I had to add 2-3 
sts. as I didnt have enough sts to complete Pattern.You don't notice them,but I would add 1st. at start and the other at the end if I did it again,its easier.Thanks for asking how I did it. Elizabeth


----------



## Saroj

Betsiann said:


> allfingers-I just kept repeating Pattern#1.I had to add 2-3
> sts. as I didnt have enough sts to complete Pattern.You don't notice them,but I would add 1st. at start and the other at the end if I did it again,its easier.Thanks for asking how I did it. Elizabeth


Yes it was a 35 st repeat pattern. If you calculated it correctly, you didn't have to fudge. You did a great job but if I were to do it, I would make only 3 trees with the st st separator. You will not have to struggle and the rest of the pattern flow would be correct.


----------



## trish48

which pattern of trees?


----------



## allfingers

Saroj said:


> Yes it was a 35 st repeat pattern. If you calculated it correctly, you didn't have to fudge. You did a great job but if I were to do it, I would make only 3 trees with the st st separator. You will not have to struggle and the rest of the pattern flow would be correct.


Thank you both, now I am going to cast on and begin this. I don't have any babies but bet someone at church is so that is probably where this will go... will let you know if I have any more questions allfingers..


----------



## Saroj

trish48 said:


> which pattern of trees?


Pattern 1.


----------



## Jude2444

Saroj said:


> super saver red heart 6 skeins, circular 40" needles, cable needle and markers


I am late starting this as I had other projects to complete. I just want to make sure I have enough yarn. I am using Caron Simply Soft. I have Five balls, 315 yes per ball. Will this be enough? Thanks.


----------



## Saroj

Jude2444 said:


> I am late starting this as I had other projects to complete. I just want to make sure I have enough yarn. I am using Caron Simply Soft. I have Five balls, 315 yes per ball. Will this be enough? Thanks.


I think it should be ok. I am using red heart super saver 364 yds/ skeins. I used about 4 1/2 skeins. It also depends how loose or tight you knit. I always like to buy one extra skein in case I need it. I make hats or mittens with the left over yarn. Saroj


----------



## Judy M

I am floundering with Pattern 1. I have too much space around the buds and I don't like the looks of it. I've redone them several times but .... Will it block out?

I'm several rows beyond the buds but if you have any suggestions, I would appreciate it. The project has been laid aside for several days because I'm not sure what to do. I've tried pulling all those stitches taut but it didn't help. Could it be the yarn, as it seems to stretch?

Thank you.


----------



## Jude2444

Saroj said:


> I think it should be ok. I am using red heart super saver 364 yds/ skeins. I used about 4 1/2 skeins. It also depends how loose or tight you knit. I always like to buy one extra skein in case I need it. I make hats or mittens with the left over yarn. Saroj


Thanks for the quick reply. I have already started it and was a little nervous. I bought the yarn awhile ago and would have to drive over an hour for another ball. Also, I am using 4.5 rather than 5 mm needles so that should decrease the yardage as well.


----------



## drenne

Yes it is. Thank you for supporting all of us. I would not have attempted this alone. I feel so accomplished!
Thanks you Saroj


----------



## Judy M

I've ripped it back to Row 7 and waiting to hear from you.



Judy M said:


> I am floundering with Pattern 1. I have too much space around the buds and I don't like the looks of it. I've redone them several times but .... Will it block out?
> 
> I'm several rows beyond the buds but if you have any suggestions, I would appreciate it. The project has been laid aside for several days because I'm not sure what to do. I've tried pulling all those stitches taut but it didn't help. Could it be the yarn, as it seems to stretch?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Saroj

Judy M said:


> I've ripped it back to Row 7 and waiting to hear from you.


I am not clear with your issue. Why do you have more space? Send me a picture so I can see what you are doing wrong.


----------



## Aghog

Saroj, first of all let me thank you a million times.I have finished the blanket.Turned out very good.I did get help from all your postings.I would appreciate it very much if you would walk me through the blocking of the blanket.I have yet to buy the blocking mat.Planning on posting it here.Thanks again Saroj.


----------



## Saroj

Aghog said:


> Saroj, first of all let me thank you a million times.I have finished the blanket.Turned out very good.I did get help from all your postings.I would appreciate it very much if you would walk me through the blocking of the blanket.I have yet to buy the blocking mat.Planning on posting it here.Thanks again Saroj.


You really don't need to Block the acrylic yarn. The shape stays the same - just wash and wear in baby shampoo. The more you wash, the softer the blanket.

If you are using wool, you have to wash in cold water with fancy wool wash soap or woolite. I like woolite and wash all my delicates in woolite. You have to roll in towel to take the excess water and lay it flat to dry. People use the blocking mat but I have never used it. I give it my daughter in law and she does all these fancy things with all the lace work I make for her. I will ask her today and give you more specific instructions later today.

Saroj


----------



## Aghog

Thank you Saroj.Iappreciate very much your prompt reply.


----------



## Baba masha

It is Bank holiday Monday here in the UK when most people are out enjoying themselves, what am I doing? I am frogging!!!!!
I am so cross and upset with myself, I made a crazy mistake and had to frog 22 rows.
Still I tell myself 'KEEP CALM AND KNIT ON'


----------



## Saroj

Baba masha said:


> It is Bank holiday Monday here in the UK when most people are out enjoying themselves, what am I doing? I am frogging!!!!!
> I am so cross and upset with myself, I made a crazy mistake and had to frog 22 rows.
> Still I tell myself 'KEEP CALM AND KNIT ON'


Keep calm and it is ok to rip and do it right. You will love your project and will forget the mistake. I had to rip a few rows about 10. Because I did the buds and did RPTinstead of left on my third afghan.

Happy knitting. Saroj


----------



## judybug52

Wow finally done. The afghan is in the washing machine on gentle cycle right now. Love, love it. Thanks Saroj! Can not believe I did it. I have never done any cables before. I learned so much from this project. My next one I think I will make a bit longer. Thanks again !will post picture later.


----------



## Baba masha

Saroj said:


> Keep calm and it is ok to rip and do it right. You will love your project and will forget the mistake. I had to rip a few rows about 10. Because I did the buds and did RPTinstead of left on my third afghan.
> 
> Happy knitting. Saroj


Thank you so much for the encouragement Saroj,you have made me feel much better. I will keep working because I know I will be so happy with my end result,something I would never have attempted without your wonderful help,you are amazing and I thank you so very much.


----------



## Bubba24

Thank-You for such a wonderful work shop. I have 3 more rows and I am done. Tomorrow into the washing machine and block it. Hopefully I will figure out how to post. I really enjoyed making this and without your encouragement I know I never would have done it.
Thank-you again,

Fran


----------



## Gail DSouza

Baba Masha please don't be discouraged
I too had to frog rows a couple of times when I made mistakes
You will be pleased with the end result
Can't wait to see your blanket!
Aghog, Judybug 52 , Bubba 24 looking forward to seeing your blankets!!!
Congratulations all!!!


----------



## RBurk

After several disasterous beginnings I have almost completed pattern 3 and am ready to start the center of the blanket. Thank you so much for your very clear instructions. 

I have frogged over and over, sometimes entire rows, but lately since i have begun to identify the pattern I can identify an error within one or two stitches. 

I have been keeping up with the posts and have gained a bit of confidence. 

Thank you


----------



## Maz

Have finished my "tree of Life".
I think its great, have never knitted anything this big.
Thanks you Saroj. Look forward to the next project.


----------



## Katsch

Maz, your blanket is beautiful. It was fun wasn't it?


----------



## Maz

Yes I really enjoyed it, thanks.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Maz your blanket is beautiful. congratulations to all of you who have already finished. I have seen some lovely blankets. 

I just finished IV and V and getting ready to start on the second III chart. I won't get a chance to work much during the week but will do at least a few rows every evening, then as much as I can get done next weekend. 

Seeing all your great blankets makes me want to get mine finished.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Maz I love your blanket!!
It's beautiful


----------



## Saroj

Maz. Beautiful work done. Don't forget to post on the parade. 

I am so impressed and proud of you all who were daring enough to do this challenged work in such a short time. 

Looking forward to all who are working hard to finish. I know some of you have very little time but slow and steady wins the race. So keep it up and you all will join the parade soon.

Saroj


----------



## Saroj

You can use woolite or eucalan for wool wash. This is the advise I got from my daughter in law. I have never used pins and board but i saw one of the knitter doing it. It pretty simple. Have fun blocking.

Looking forward to seeing your project on the parade.

Saroj


----------



## Baba masha

Gail DSouza said:


> Baba Masha please don't be discouraged
> I too had to frog rows a couple of times when I made mistakes
> You will be pleased with the end result
> Can't wait to see your blanket!
> Aghog, Judybug 52 , Bubba 24 looking forward to seeing your blankets!!!
> Congratulations all!!!


Thank you very much Gail DSouza for the encouragement, it means so much. I was very upset when I realised what I had done but once I frogged I came to terms with it.
I am back working on it now and loving it. I LOVE this group. X


----------



## Opera babe.

I'm in


----------



## Jude2444

I just started a few days ago. This is my first KAL and I was a little concerned about being so far behind. Turns out this is a good thing! I have been following all of the posts and avoiding a lot of frustrations. So thanks everyone!


----------



## allfingers

Saroh, Betsiann posted her picture with the four tulip trees in the first pattern and I realized that is the way I would like to make my blanket. Problem is .. I have spent this much time trying to figure out the spacing and for the life of me I can't get it to come to light!! I do not want the 15 stitches between the trees but as I think this thru I cannot figure the spacing. Please help me .. hope I have explained myself enough, thank you


----------



## Saroj

allfingers said:


> Saroh, Betsiann posted her picture with the four tulip trees in the first pattern and I realized that is the way I would like to make my blanket. Problem is .. I have spent this much time trying to figure out the spacing and for the life of me I can't get it to come to light!! I do not want the 15 stitches between the trees but as I think this thru I cannot figure the spacing. Please help me .. hope I have explained myself enough, thank you


This will offset the whole pattern. You will have a lot of problem in the future because you will have to recalculate at every stage. Do you want that challenge or have a smooth sailing? You have to decide that and recalculate. Send me a pm as I don't want others to get confused.

Again my suggestion would be do one afghan as is and do the second one with your variation. You will understand the basic pattern and the flow. Once you master all the twist and turns, you will be ready for the change.

Saroj


----------



## allfingers

Saroj said:


> This will offset the whole pattern. You will have a lot of problem in the future because you will have to recalculate at every stage. Do you want that challenge or have a smooth sailing? You have to decide that and recalculate. Send me a pm as I don't want others to get confused.
> 
> Again my suggestion would be do one afghan as is and do the second one with your variation. You will understand the basic pattern and the flow. Once you master all the twist and turns, you will be ready for the change.
> 
> Saroj


See .. I knew there was a reason that I haven't started mine yet and need to do just as it is written. Thank you and this only proves that writing patterns is not one of my talents!! Again, thank you


----------



## judybug52

How do I post a picture? Thanks


----------



## KatieRose

I posted a picture of mine on the Parade link.


----------



## fatkitty

I'm only half way through the middle panel, a bit of a slow knitter it seems! But I'm determined to finish it and add a picture to the parade. A big thank you to Saroj for all the help and encouragement


----------



## Betsiann

How do I get to Parade? Thanks For imformation.


----------



## Designer1234

Betsiann said:


> How do I get to Parade? Thanks For imformation.


*See page l6* - The tree of life Parade is at the following link

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html#3336366*


----------



## Saroj

I am so impressed that so many people actually finished the afghan in record time. It is a very difficult pattern but so interesting that no one wants to put it down and procrastinate. I commend all of you for taking on such a difficult task. 

No task is difficult if you break it down. It is a wonderful experience when you accomplish the task. I am proud of you all.

I want to see everyone's finished project (whenever you finish - no rush) on the parade. 

All the compliments from the knitters were heartwarming. 

Thank you for your kind remarks. 

I enjoyed teaching it. It was a very pleasant experience. 

Have a nice summer! 

saroj


----------



## RBurk

My blanket is well underway. I am almost half done. My daughter's visit and our vacation caused some interruptions but I am focusing on completing it now - hopefully before the 4th. If not I will post a photo of the completed blanket on the parade as soon as it is completed and blocked.
I want to thank you for your wonderful workshop. This is one of the largest and most complex projects I have ever attempted. Your direction was so clear I found my questions were answered on the forum without even having to ask.
Thanks Again,
Ruth


----------



## Saroj

The wheeze said:


> I have finished my tree of life blanket. I made it in aqua color but cannot post a photo as I have an iPad.
> Thank you for the class. This is the largest thing I have knitted.


Do you an iPhone? You can post from iPhone or pc. You want to email me - I can post on your behalf. Saroj


----------



## Gail DSouza

The wheeze said:


> I have finished my tree of life blanket. I made it in aqua color but cannot post a photo as I have an iPad.
> Thank you for the class. This is the largest thing I have knitted.


I have an ipad and posted my photo from it
Just do what Baba Masha says which is Click file-go to camera roll and click on the picture .it will attach
Try it.....we are eager to see your blanket!


----------



## judybug52

I just learned something today.......I did not think I could post from I pad either. I always go to computer . Thanks!


----------



## KatieRose

This has been a great experience both knitting the throw and also seeing the different colors. All of us are talented! *I am donating my throw to our local Organ Procurement Organization for their Wrapped in Hugs Program. Every years some OPO's honor their donor families and give them each a handmade throw. I received a liver and kidney in December 2011. I know that there are other OPO's around the US that could use throws to give to the donor families. I have a list of them - if you want to donate a Wrapped in Hugs, please email me and I will give you one near you*. There are requirements for the throws. Mine is Eastern PA, Southern NJ and Delaware. It would greatly be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I am working on the second chart III so I probably will not be finished when the workshop closes but I will hang in there and get it finished soon. Thanks again Saroj for all your advise, help and support. This is a beautiful project and I am happy I was able to be in the workshop.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Judy M said:


> Good thing it does not close. I'm still working on 1 and 2.


Even when the workshop officially closes we will still have access to all the information and can contact Saroj or Shirley if we need help. This is a great place. Everyone is so willing to help, all we have to do is ask.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fruway

Saroj, I need help with pattern III Row 8, I finished row 8 and I'm 3 stitches short. I traced back and I missed 3 YO. Would it be possible to continue onto row 9 and when I get to the forgotten yo (I know exactly where they are and have them marked with string), pick up the YO instead of working back on half of row 8 and chancing messing up and having to take out more rows? 
If any experienced knitter knows the answer to this, I'd appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Designer1234

Linda6200 just posted her beautiful Tree of Life in the wrong thread. 

Here it is -- Thanks so much linda-- I will make sure it is in the Parade. Designer12343


----------



## Gail DSouza

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!
Love the color!!
Congratulations Linda!!


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED* -- It is available for all Knitting Paradise members to read, copy etc.

We just ask that it remain in Knitting Paradise for the use of our members. Please do not copy the workshop itself. YOu are welcome to use all the information here however. It will remain permanently here on KP for the use of all KP members.

I wish to thank SAROJ, and all the students for the wonderful projects that were made in this workshop.

For any of those who have not finished please contact Saroj, but make sure the answers are not here first.

There is a Parade of Tree of Life Afghans on the Picture section,

please go to the following link to see all the work .* We ask those who have joined in the workshop and finish their project from now on please add it to the Parade*.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-12.html#3402191*


----------



## Designer1234

*Ginny -GinB* on KP - has generously given us a download of a 
different look for this project which she has put together.  The whole pattern has been put to gether and is very easy to read. It includes pictures. Check it out

*There is both a word document and a Pdf document*.


----------



## Designer1234

Great job GinB! I see you added some stiches. This is wonderful. All the brains are working and we now have another great product. The 10 Sts add on makes it perfect size and the pattern looks fabulous. I love the way you highted the pattern making it very easy to read.

Saroj


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

